# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie & Jake News IV

## Amber

I thought I'd start off another seeing as the last one was getting a bit long  :Smile: 

--

Okay.. when do you think we will find the date of Jake's return?.. *Paces back and forth impatiently*.. Is it September yet?!

----------


## BlackKat

Yay, thread 4.   :Cheer:  Heh, we're insane.

I don't know when we'll find out the date...I hope it's soon though so we can start counting down.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

amber lovein your banner thing

----------


## Amber

> Yay, thread 4.   Heh, we're insane.


I know  :Lol: ! It's only been a couple of months since we started it all! Wow! 3 threads absolutely full of talk about Jakissie!

----------


## Layne

> Yay, thread 4.   Heh, we're insane.
> 
> I don't know when we'll find out the date...I hope it's soon though so we can start counting down.


God we deffinatly are insane, one if the longest threads i think!!!!Longer than the shannis one!!!!

Can't wait till Jakey comes back Chrissie needs him, i keep watching the night he left and its still so sad!  :Crying:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Wow the 4th one  :EEK!:  I wish it was longer than Shannis one, if its not..  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

I think the Shannis one has more posts -- but we have more threads - for some reason the Shannis one gets really big before getting a new one.   :Searchme: 

I hope we get some mentions of Jake by Chrissie -- they usually do a few days before someone comes back.

----------


## kirsty_g

> God we deffinatly are insane, one if the longest threads i think!!!!Longer than the shannis one!!!!
> 
> Can't wait till Jakey comes back Chrissie needs him, i keep watching the night he left and its still so sad!


i no

----------


## sarahwelford

i really cannot wait till he comes back and hopefully they will get bak together

----------


## Kim

> i really cannot wait till he comes back and hopefully they will get bak together


Jake and Chrissie will be getting back together as they attempt to flee the country together.  :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Amber

I found this when I was looking on sky soap news:

Tracy-Ann Oberman could be in for a long stint in jail, as I can reveal how EastEnders bosses are planning to build a cell for her to go in. 

Tracy-Ann told my mole: "I have been told I may have to get my locks chopped off, so I do hope that they get me a wig as I love my long hair."

She can't have her gorgeous curls cut off! It just wouldn't be right!

----------


## eastenders mad

aww i don't want it to happen

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

What  :EEK!:

----------


## Layne

I don't think this will happen, i mean Tracy-ann once said she has to interview hairdressers before they touch her hair, so i don't thikn she will let anyone cut it off.
And another thing she is leaving, so if she did cut it off it would be what for a few eppi's.I don't think TA would do that!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I found this when I was looking on sky soap news:
> 
> Tracy-Ann Oberman could be in for a long stint in jail, as I can reveal how EastEnders bosses are planning to build a cell for her to go in. 
> 
> Tracy-Ann told my mole: "I have been told I may have to get my locks chopped off, so I do hope that they get me a wig as I love my long hair."
> 
> She can't have her gorgeous curls cut off! It just wouldn't be right!


No, they can't chop off her lovely hair  :Nono:  If they had to do it in the show, they would just give Tracy Ann a wig though.
This might be a stupid question, but do they normally cut off your hair when you go into prison?  :Searchme:  

P.S. Yay!! Our 4th thread!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Princess

Jake's back on the 2nd of September!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## sarahwelford

does nt mention jake or chrissie or how he comes back

----------


## CrazyLea

cool i like jake not long now

----------


## Layne

Chris Parker said on This morning that Chrissie and jake were going to have a steamy Storyline or something along those lines!

----------


## baileya

jakes return is set for the Thursday 8th September. Along with Peggy.

----------


## Amber

> Chris Parker said on This morning that Chrissie and jake were going to have a steamy Storyline or something along those lines!


Ooooooh!  :Wub:  I'm definately looking forward to that! *Bounces around the room excitedly* I'm so excited!

I was so annoyed on Friday because I switched the tv on and Chris had just finished talking about Jake because I saw a photo of him on the screen and then it went onto Emmerdale & Coronation Street and I didn't know what was said about Jake so thanks for telling us!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarahwelford

it does nt really mention anything in the spoilers from the presssoffice about jake and chrissie.
Maybe jake gives chrissie and alibi to get her out of jail or some thing.

----------


## Amber

I started a thread in the suggestions forum to get this thread pinned  :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

lookin forward to it while they are both there..

----------


## BlackKat

Bringing a few spoilers and snippets from mags over:

From TAO interview:




> And then there's Jake. She walks out of the police station a free woman and Jake appears, saying, "I heard you were in trouble. I'm here to protect you."
> 
> *Does she love him?*
> She doesn't at the beginning, but he's so loyal and loving that she does fall in love with him.


From Inside Soap:




> It won't be plain sailing for Jake on his return though, with Johnny still baying for his blood, and new flame Chrissie hiding the awful truth about hubby Den's death


From All About Soap:




> *Tuesday 6th*
> Suspicion towards Chrissie grows as the black widow becomes increasingly close to Jake and pushes to sell the Vic
> 
> *Thursday 8th*
> Sharon catches Chrissie and Jake in bed





> Jake walks back into Chrissie's life as she moves back in at The Vic - and then makes a move on him! Even an interruption from Sharon doesn't slow her down - she soothes her stepdaughter into accepting her new man. But it won't be plain sailing for the couple - if the look in Jake's eye is anything to go by...


From RadioTimes.com




> *Monday 5th September* 
> On his return to the Square, Jake pays Johnny a visit.
> 
> *Tuesday 6th September*
> Pauline notices that Chrissie and Jake are getting closer, but Dennis is distrusting of their cosy relationship.

----------


## Layne

Awww wow! Sound fab!

I'll protect you!
how cute   :Wub:

----------


## ***Virgo***

sounds good

----------


## eastenders mad

wow all that looks good. They are finally going to be together but it won't last long cause she is leaving and getting arreseted. It so a shame i really want them to be together.

----------


## kirsty_g

sounds good

----------


## kayla05

Cant wait for that! I'm glad Jake's coming back, he's so cute!

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## BlackKat

The episode pics are up for next week aaaaaaaand:



 :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:EEK!: !!!




> The episode pics are up for next week aaaaaaaand:


Which day is this btw?

----------


## kirsty_g

dont no

----------


## BlackKat

Friday 2nd September.   :Smile:  It's the last pic for that day.

----------


## kirsty_g

is it

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh been waiting yonks for this and then she beds him the week after at least her husband was cold in his grave but he wouldn't of been buried in his new grave or should I say old grave even though he wasn't buried in that grave the first time round 

awwwww Jakissie forever what am I gonna do without them I will have to just sit here and right about what could have been but that's not fair the meanies at EE decided to find Den's body how inconvienent 

Thanks for the piccy Kat it's cheered me up

----------


## kirsty_g

lol

----------


## hayley

Yay! I love jakissie!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they rule

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Chrisse and Jake go to bed togther????????? Ohhhhhhh when? as if i missed this news!!!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Chrisse and Jake go to bed togther????????? Ohhhhhhh when? as if i missed this news!!!!


Sharon catches them next Thurs!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   as if!!!!!!! Was that in ths spoilers for next week? I must of missed them!!!

----------


## Amber

> Sharon catches them next Thurs!!


Oh my gosh! I can't wait! I am so happy! *Grins wildly*

Today has been great because:
I have found out that Jake and Chrissie go to bed together   :Wub:  :Wub:  
I've seen the Jakissie pic from this Friday's episode  :Wub:  
And I found out I passed my grade 6 flute exam  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Dances around the room*

----------


## BlackKat

They're in the magazine spoilers -- I think it was All About Soap that had that in. Sharon goes off on one at Chrissie because of it.

----------


## Blondie

Apparently there's a picture of Sharon catching them in the Daily Star today. I don't have it though, would anyone care to scan it in if you have it? Thanks!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

:EEK!:   :Cheer:  *wants picture!* Anyone?

----------


## Layne

What there is a picture???????


Right now whos got it someone must???????????

----------


## eastenders mad

i have just looked on  the website and they don't have a picture on their.

i would realy like to see that pic

----------


## Layne

I've serched all the boards i'm part of, and nothing , and some of them believe me would have it there had been anything! x

----------


## BlackKat

> I've serched all the boards i'm part of, and nothing , and some of them believe me would have it there had been anything! x


Are you talking about the Jakissie thread on NHO?   :Lol:  We're all on the case, but can't find anything.  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

> Are you talking about the Jakissie thread on NHO?   We're all on the case, but can't find anything.


urm no , but anyway!!! I don't thikn there was a picture to be honest, but lets hope there is one in the soap mags tomorrow!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, that's where all the Jakissie fans are trying to find it -- it was in the Daily Mail yesterday.

----------


## Layne

> Oh, that's where all the Jakissie fans are trying to find it -- it was in the Daily Mail yesterday.


what is was? there was a picture?

----------


## squillyfer

Dont suppose anybody saved it by any chance did they?

----------


## Amber

> *wants picture!* Anyone?


*Wants picture too*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlackKat

> what is was? there was a picture?


Yep, of Jake and Chrissie in bed, when Sharon walks in.  :Smile:  I haven't seen it though *sulks* Ah, well, there should be some pics in the mags tomorrow.

----------


## Rach33

oh I wanted a piccy of that ohhhh tomorrow magazines YIPPEE

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ooooo im gunna go buy all the magazines 2mra to have a look

----------


## clareon

Jake is coming back next week i believe, he helps Chrissie with all the stress of Den being found and become very close shall we say. I know sam and chrissie leave around November time, so i hope that Chrissie gets banged up too.......  soooooooo frustrating...

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

noooo Chrisse carnt get banhged up she has to leave on a high and just as she goes she looks back does that classic face she has where she rolls her eyesand then turn around and leaves looking fabulous!!!

----------


## Rach33

I hope Chrissie escapes I'd given her a reward she finished off Den Watts and he's finally gone at least we won't have any chance of him appearing again except in a coffin 

Chrissie Watts I salute you after all you are the Queen of Walford and Jake is your King

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

In the words of Sam who put it jus right 'Queen Chrisse'

----------


## Rach33

Perfectly right Chrissie will forever be one of my all time favourite characters and she will remain a legend I ust hope they don't ruin it by having her arrested as her exit she NEEDS to escape or I will cry and throw a tantrum and complain AGAIN to Kate Harwood

----------


## BlackKat

Sharon and Dennis should move in with Pauline, or back into the flat, and then Jake and Chrissie can live together in the Vic.   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

> Perfectly right Chrissie will forever be one of my all time favourite characters and she will remain a legend I ust hope they don't ruin it by having her arrested as her exit she NEEDS to escape or I will cry and throw a tantrum and complain AGAIN to Kate Harwood


Yay, can we do another petition if Chrissie goes to prison?   :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

yay Jake and Chrissie in the Vic and another petiton SAVE CHRISSIE FROM PRISON 

yay yay yay

----------


## BlackKat

> yay Jake and Chrissie in the Vic and another petiton SAVE CHRISSIE FROM PRISON 
> 
> yay yay yay



They'd be so cute in the Vic -- we've only got about 7-9 weeks of them left so I want lots of Jakissie. I want to see them waking up together and having breakfast together and arguing about what to have for tea.

I know most of it's going to be angst city, what with everyone being suspicious of Chrissie, and Jake will probably eventually find out the truth, but surely we can get a few cute scenes in between all the crying?

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhh I hope so too I love cute scenes I can just imagine it both starting fight over little things for the fun of it but still being sweet to each other awwwww gone off into little jakissie world

----------


## squillyfer

I really want that too i just think its going to be really hard for chrissie to enjoy being with jake with all thats happening

----------


## Amber

Awww! I've seen the pics of them in bed! There are two in Inside Soap  :Wub: .

The first one is on the page with _What happens when?_ on and he has his arm around her and she's got her head on his chest. It looks so damn good!

The second pic is when Sharon walks in and Chrissie has her hand on Jake's chest (he's topless again  :Wub: !) and she's half sitting up (if that makes any sense).

I would've scanned them but I don't have a scanner. Sorry!

----------


## BlackKat

I've seen them. They're so cute -- and the look on Chrissie's face when Sharon walks in is clearly "Go away, we're busy."   :Lol:

----------


## Amber

> I've seen them. They're so cute -- and the look on Chrissie's face when Sharon walks in is clearly "Go away, we're busy."


 :Lol:  Yeah! I can imagine her saying that actually!

----------


## kckinsmcg

> God we deffinatly are insane, one if the longest threads i think!!!!Longer than the shannis one!!!!
> 
> Can't wait till Jakey comes back Chrissie needs him, i keep watching the night he left and its still so sad!


Chrissie needs him?  She is a killer.  If I were Jake, I would be very concerned about my future with a woman who kills her man when she cant get him to stop cheating or wants something he wont given.  Never mind Johnny, Jake needs to worry about keeping Chrissie happy or he will end up as a funny smell in the basement.

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Can someone scan in the pictures please.

----------


## Layne

> I've seen them. They're so cute -- and the look on Chrissie's face when Sharon walks in is clearly "Go away, we're busy."


  :Lol:   yeh, and Jake looks well like he was in the middle of something!!! Sharon well she is truly disapointed, well its because she never got a go with Jake!!!   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

From Tuesday 6th September (the Monday previews didn't have any Jakissie. Jake and Chrissie, but none together)

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh piccy's thanks Kat I've been living in Jakissie land for the last few days and this has made my day 

Not long now as my ticker says

----------


## Tamzi

I cant wait. I am not watching ee with my mum on friday. She thinks the moons are terrible, so if I started getting excited about seeing Jake, she'll think I'm bonkers. But then my mum does think TAO is a bad actress! Only 2 days!
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> yeh, and Jake looks well like he was in the middle of something!!! Sharon well she is truly disapointed, well its because she never got a go with Jake!!!


^^ That is soooo true!  :Lol:

----------


## sarahwelford

not long to go i cannot wait till friday to see jake but watch it happen right at the end and then have to wait till monday.
I will be watching the omnibus over and over again

----------


## kirsty_g

i cant wait either

----------


## BlackKat

September 8th pics:

 <-- I know it's not Jakissie, but I figure he's in the Vic, he's probably there to see Chrissie, so...

----------


## Layne

> September 8th pics:
> 
>  <-- I know it's not Jakissie, but I figure he's in the Vic, he's probably there to see Chrissie, so...


Oh babes thanks for these, do you no how much i love you at this moment!!!

look in the bottom one, Jake still doesn't look to bothered,and still looks like he is in the middle of something!
But is looking very sexy!!


I know what happens then, Jake goes round to see chrissie and persuades sharon too let him see her, they go upstaors and well you no..............
then sharon *urmmm i dunno someone else has to fill in this bit*
then walk in to find them bedding each other!!!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I think Chrissie might be in that first pic -- there's a wiggle off to the side that Jake's looking at that might be a bit of her hair.


I don't think either of them looking bothered in the last one. They're both just "Go away Sharon." I would love it if one of them did actually tell her to go away.   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> I think Chrissie might be in that first pic -- there's a wiggle off to the side that Jake's looking at that might be a bit of her hair.
> 
> 
> I don't think either of them looking bothered in the last one. They're both just "Go away Sharon." I would love it if one of them did actually tell her to go away.


Yeh 'sharon can't you see we are in the middle of something, Go away!!'

And yeh your right there is a slight bit of curl! And now thinking about it, Jake would be looking directly at her!

----------


## squillyfer

I didnt notice that earlier but your right its definatly chrissie and he is looking the other way mind you what did we thing they were both doing there together, having a mothers meeting by the stairs? lol

----------


## Frankie

Sharon is starting to annoy me, they always say Den makes every thing about him but so does she! 
She'll probally make a big deal of the bed incident with Chrissie and Jake but Den always cheated on her so why shouldn't she now he's dead!

----------


## Tamzi

No Jakissie pictures but

 

 

I think thats Chrissie talking to Sharon about what just happened because she has her robe on.

Tonights the night!
xxx

----------


## Amber

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! *Runs round the dining room, squealing excitedly*

----------


## squarelady

Ten minutes! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Amber

*Takes deep breaths* Ok I'm calm, I'm sane. It's perfectly normal to be _slightly_ excited about Jake returning, right?!

----------


## squarelady

Calm, sane, normal! I don't do any of them! I'm hyper! So excited!

----------


## Amber

> Calm, sane, normal! I don't do any of them! I'm hyper! So excited!


I know me either. I bet it'll be just like a couple of seconds at, like 29 minutes past but those seconds will be _so_... I can't even think of a word to describe it!

----------


## Amber

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!

----------


## Amber

He's back now! I think I might have a little celebration party!

----------


## Tamzi

I preferred the line he used- 'I thought it was only me that got into trouble'
He's back! I really want to run around screaming, but my mum will think i'm mad!
xxx

----------


## Amber

Awwww! On the BBC site it says 'Chrissie's Hero' and there's a pic of Jake  :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

> Awwww! On the BBC site it says 'Chrissie's Hero' and there's a pic of Jake


thats so sweet. I really feel happy now.
xxx

----------


## sarahwelford

how cute she looked so pleased to see him

----------


## Layne

Yey !!!!   :Wub:   :Wub:   she was so pleased to see him! x

----------


## Amber

> I preferred the line he used- 'I thought it was only me that got into trouble'


Yeah, I agree.



> He's back! I really want to run around screaming, but my mum will think i'm mad!
> xxx


I did and I think my neighbours think that I'm an absolute loony!

----------


## sarahwelford

i liked that line a lot better than the i am here to protect you

----------


## Amber

I think I might collapse because I can't stop running around screaming!

----------


## BlackKat

*Chrissie breathes a huge sigh of relief as she leaves the police station. She sees Jake walking towards her, and collapses in his arms. He explains that he's returned to help her.*

Okay, so he didn't really explain -- but that hug? She looked like she was never gonna let go of him again.

*So so happy.*

----------


## sarahwelford

i must admitt i fancy jake a whole lot more than i fancy dennis.
I cannot wait till mondays episode now

----------


## Amber

Oh my gosh! We did it girlies! We made it 3 months without Jake! No more waiting for him to come back because he finally is!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yes finally

----------


## Tamzi

Wasn't it 2?
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh my gosh! We did it girlies! We made it 3 months without Jake! No more waiting for him to come back because he finally is!




Yay! Group hug!   :Lol:

----------


## Amber

> Wasn't it 2?
> xxx


I'm so hyper I can't even count! Maybe I put 3 because it seemed like 3 instead of 2!

----------


## Amber

Blimey! We've just gone through another page in 20 minutes!

----------


## Amber

> Yay! Group hug!


Awww yeah. Group hug!  :Rotfl:

----------


## sarahwelford

:Cheer:  


> Awww yeah. Group hug!


can i get in on the hug 
a newbie but a very big chrissie and jake fan

----------


## BlackKat

> can i get in on the hug 
> a newbie but a very big chrissie and jake fan



Yeah, of course you can!   :Big Grin:

----------


## sarahwelford

i really want to get 500 posts because want to have a chrissie and jake banner.
Probably by time i get to 500 she would of left

----------


## hayley

> i really want to get 500 posts because want to have a chrissie and jake banner.
> Probably by time i get to 500 she would of left


lol! i wanna get to 500 as well so i can get my kalfie one back- we better get posting! lol!

----------


## hayley

YAY!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  YAY!

Jakissie is finally back! lol!

----------


## Tamzi

jakissie together! *does a litte cheer and then runs around screaming*

----------


## Amber

The reality of it still hasn't sunk in for me!
Don't dare pinch me, I will bite your head off because I love this dream! Lol!

----------


## BlackKat

*shows off signature*  :Wub:   Thanks to Lexie for the screengrabs.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

Amazing as usual honey! I bet your bored of me saying that! I mean i say it everytime!!! Sorry but it is amazing!! Love it! *toodles off to make rubbish fanart!*

----------


## Amber

Awww! Fabulous! I wish my PSP worked! I had PSP7 on the PC but it stopped working and I got PSP9 and that doesn't work either! Ah well *sighs*.. I'm tired. Goodnight my fellow JCLC members!

----------


## Tamzi

Goodnight. 
xxx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awww that hug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!! Blesss she was so pleased to see him!!!!!!!!!!!

Now i want a two nahder between chrisse n jake!! cmon ee bosses ya no ya wana give us one!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hannah-mj

aww back together! great! aww it chrissie looked dead cute , dead pleased to see him awww!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah back together were they be long aww so cute

----------


## Amber

I've calmed down a teeny weeny bit since Friday but I'm still hyper about it! Just an hour until the omnibus. I'm going to watch that last bit over and over until my brain almost explodes.. well I don't want to die before I see more Jakissie on EE, now do I?!

----------


## BlackKat

And then tomorrow we get a whole episode of Jake -- well, he won't be in every scene obviously, but it'll be more than a few seconds.   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

> And then tomorrow we get a whole episode of Jake -- well, he won't be in every scene obviously, but it'll be more than a few seconds.


yey  :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

> And then tomorrow we get a whole episode of Jake -- well, he won't be in every scene obviously, but it'll be more than a few seconds.


*I am sort of curious to see how Johnny reacts seeing Jake back in Walford, and how Jake reacts to why Chrissie was being questioned by the cops   Should be an interesting week..*

----------


## emma_strange

> And then tomorrow we get a whole episode of Jake -- well, he won't be in every scene obviously, but it'll be more than a few seconds.


Yey!  :Cheer:

----------


## Tamzi

Can't wait till tomorrow and the rest of the week
xxx

----------


## kirsty_g

neither can i

----------


## JustJodi

> Can't wait till tomorrow and the rest of the week
> xxx


HMMM DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW LONG JAKE IS SUPPOSED TO HANG AROUND WAL FORD ???? :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

> HMMM DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW LONG JAKE IS SUPPOSED TO HANG AROUND WAL FORD ????



well there has been nothing said about him leaving so for a while i think, but i thikn he might leave in the end, i mean, Chrisie is going, Alfie is going, Nana is going, Danny is gone there will be nothing left for him!
But we will cross that bridge if and when we come to it!!!


Can't wait for the weeks ee lots of jakissie x

----------


## ***Virgo***

Awww,hooray and THANK GOD he is back!!!!we will have to make the most of jakissie now!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

ooooooo lots of jake n chrisse tnight hopefully!! yay

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, plus Jake and Johnny
xxx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i wonder if Chrisse and Jake have been hauled up in some hotel then for the past few days? Especially as they said Chrisse hadnt been seen or heard from for a few days and Alfie appeared not to have seen jake yet!

----------


## squillyfer

I think that the general idea but dont think anything happened cos he was saying he didnt expect anything and her husband has just died ect.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think that the general idea but dont think anything happened cos he was saying he didnt expect anything and her husband has just died ect.


*I thought it was a bit tacky that they shacked up in a Hotel, given her old man was murdered and all,, doesn't make her look like a grieving widow does it ??? after all she did say she LOVED DEN so much,, she told Sharon so too ,,tacky tacky*

----------


## Layne

Firstly Jakissie!!  :Wub: 

Secondly wonder what they were doing in that hotel!!!!

and thirdly was chrisie wearing denim! She looked fab!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i dnt think anything happened in that way cos jake said no presure and stuff but i guess we will find out just before it happens when sharon finds them

----------


## ***Virgo***

I thought chrissie really suited the denim jacket,and i also thought her hair looked v.nice

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

ooooo theres a big article in insode soap about chrisse and jake!  Thee is a love kareoke niught and jake plans to sing chrisse a song but when all the trouble with alfie n littmno n kat kicks off he carnt but by the end of the night him and chrisse share a passionate kiss behind the bar infront of everyone because she wants to show the world how much she loves him! It also says that Chrisse and Jake are truley in love and hints at the end that he will find out about Den but his love for her will come first!!! AWwwww

----------


## Amber

> ooooo theres a big article in insode soap about chrisse and jake!  Thee is a love kareoke niught and jake plans to sing chrisse a song but when all the trouble with alfie n littmno n kat kicks off he carnt but by the end of the night him and chrisse share a passionate kiss behind the bar infront of everyone because she wants to show the world how much she loves him! It also says that Chrisse and Jake are truley in love and hints at the end that he will find out about Den but his love for her will come first!!! AWwwww


Yeah! I bought it today. That pic of them kissing looks so hot  :Wub:  and I love the heading of the story, "Chrissie and Jake's Love Will Conquer All". There's a gorgeous full length photo of Joel too.

Can you imagine what Pauline will be like after seeing Chrissie & Jake kissing! Probably something along the lines of, "Her husband only just been uncovered and she's already with another man!"..  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

I liked the pic after they've just kissed, where he's kinda nuzzling her forehead. So sweet.   :Wub:

----------


## Amber

> I liked the pic after they've just kissed, where he's kinda nuzzling her forehead. So sweet.


Yeah. I love that one too. She looks so loved up in that one  :Wub:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awwww its sooo cute is there any stuff about them in any other mags does anyone know

----------


## BlackKat

> awwww its sooo cute is there any stuff about them in any other mags does anyone know


I had a flick through, but didn't see anything. Oh, I remember the last page of one of the mags, talking about the next issue, said something like "Chrissie confesses!"   :EEK!:

----------


## Amber

I'm guessing there will be some kissing scenes between Jake & Chrissie tonight. It says all over the place about Dennis distrusting their relationship and how Jake wants to take things slowly. I don't think he meant too slow though because on Thursday, he's caught in bed with Chrissie!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

> I had a flick through, but didn't see anything. Oh, I remember the last page of one of the mags, talking about the next issue, said something like "Chrissie confesses!"


 I bet that is a total over hype and it will be like she confesses her feelings for jake or something like that not that she confesses to being a murderer or summat daft! LOl

Well unless she tells jake but.....
Hopefully lots of Jake and Chrisse tonight i just wish sharon would go missing for a few days/ weeks/ months

----------


## Keating's babe

Chrissie is bound to tell Jake the truth, especially if Jake opens up about what happened to Andy.  It's a shame that Chrissie is a murderer - Chrissie and Jake could have made a great couple behind the bar.  :Crying:

----------


## Blondie

> Yeah. I love that one too. She looks so loved up in that one


Aww! I haven't bought it, does anyone have a scanner? I'd love to see that article from Inside Soap, full length picture of Joel  :Wub:  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Scans of Inside Soap.  :Smile: 

 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> I liked the pic after they've just kissed, where he's kinda nuzzling her forehead. So sweet.


Can any one scan that pic you guys are talking about and post it here ??? would love to see it too  :Smile:   thanks  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Can any one scan that pic you guys are talking about and post it here ??? would love to see it too   thanks


Just done. *points up*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blondie

Aww! Thanks Kat, lovely little article.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Awww! Those pics are so cute!  :Wub:  Thanks for posting, I can't wait for this to be shown. Can't really imagine Jake singing Chrissie a song though, he's not normally up for stuff like that.
How dare anyone be mad at Jake and Chrissie for being together!!  :Angry:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Preview pics for next Monday's episode:
 So cute!  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks for those.  :Big Grin:  Am loving Jake's t-shirts at the moment.

----------


## Amber

> Scans of Inside Soap.


Please can I use them for fanart? Pretty please *flutters eyelashes*

----------


## Amber

> Am loving Jake's t-shirts at the moment.


Me too. He manages to look gorgeous in anything  :Wub: .. saying that I can't see him starting to wear giant hotdog suits  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> Please can I use them for fanart? Pretty please *flutters eyelashes*


Yeah, sure.  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> Yeah, sure.


Thankyou!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ***Virgo***

they're great blackkat.Thanx for posting!!! i love your avatar!!!

----------


## emma_strange

aww I love them together. Cant ewait to see peoples reactions!

----------


## Amber

Jake was so sweet tonight. I loved the way he defended her when Dennis started asking questions and when he saw Billy. Aww Chrissie missed him.

Topless Jake tomorrow!  :Wub:

----------


## kayla05

Cant wait to see him topless!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

aww bless them tonight!!! Im just desperate for a 2hander of just jake and chrisse just beofre she leaves she could definatly pull it off and im sure he could 2

----------


## Layne

Jake called chrisie darlin' TWICE!!!!  :Wub:  how cute! I luved tonights eppi i didn't think jake was coming back but he did!!

and now we have to wait till thursday for more!!  :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> Cant wait to see him topless!


Jake topless :EEK!:   :EEK!:   oh be still my heart !!!! :Wub:

----------


## sarahwelford

i cannot wait.
I thought we was going to get a preview yesterday when chrissie unzipped his jacket.

----------


## JustJodi

> i cannot wait.
> I thought we was going to get a preview yesterday when chrissie unzipped his jacket.


*Yeaaaaa.. I thought we were gonna get a peek,, drats !!!!*

----------


## sarahwelford

i loved the way she like unzipped just so forward you could tell what she wanted.

----------


## JustJodi

> i loved the way she like unzipped just so forward you could tell what she wanted.


*and he had to slow her down...  more to come I am sure*

----------


## sarahwelford

i hope there is more and judging by the pics for tommorrow and next week when they show the sqaure they are together

----------


## Layne

Jake told Chrisie to slow down, but tomorrow they are in bed together! Slow oh ok!

----------


## sarahwelford

i know maybe a day is slow in eastenders talk

----------


## JustJodi

> Jake told Chrisie to slow down, but tomorrow they are in bed together! Slow oh ok!


*Well u gotta admit Jake is a bit hard to resist  *

----------


## sarahwelford

hard its impossible to resist him

----------


## Layne

> *Well u gotta admit Jake is a bit hard to resist  *



Just a little bit! x

----------


## Bryan

how fake does his chest hair look? lmao, they must have stuck a doormat to his chest!   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> how fake does his chest hair look? lmao, they must have stuck a doormat to his chest!


*BB he had a gorgeous chest.. my gawd !!!! *

----------


## Amber

I can't wait until Tuesday's episode! It's going to be great  :Wub: 

I'm still in shock that we've had Jake & Chrissie in the same episodes all week!

----------


## BlackKat

> I can't wait until Tuesday's episode! It's going to be great 
> 
> I'm still in shock that we've had Jake & Chrissie in the same episodes all week!


Takes a bit of getting used to doesn't it,   :Lol:  I think they're in Monday's episode as well.

----------


## Amber

> Takes a bit of getting used to doesn't it,   I think they're in Monday's episode as well.


Good!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amber

They are in it. I've just seen the pics.

----------


## BlackKat

Soap and Flannel in the Radio Times this week says: *Chrissie derives strength from Jake to face the gossips.*  :Wub:  


I love them being a real couple, even if they aren't public yet. Like when Chrissie told Sharon that she had her and Jake, it wasn't so much that Jake would be there, but that Chrissie would be and her and Jake come as a package deal.   :Wub:   :Lol:

----------


## emma_strange

Aww I love them being together as well

----------


## Layne

> Soap and Flannel in the Radio Times this week says: *Chrissie derives strength from Jake to face the gossips.*  
> 
> 
> I love them being a real couple, even if they aren't public yet. Like when Chrissie told Sharon that she had her and Jake, it wasn't so much that Jake would be there, but that Chrissie would be and her and Jake come as a package deal.


yeh  :Wub:  can't wait till they go publc though! x Wouldn't it just be great though for chrissie to snog jake then turn round to paluine and say 'Up yours pauline' then snog him sgain  :Lol:

----------


## sarahwelford

I think jake and chrissie are brilliant together.
And its good how he does nt care about the gossips

----------


## JustJodi

> They are in it. I've just seen the pics.


 
*where do u get these piccies Amber ??? Is there a link ??? Thanks*

----------


## BlackKat

> *where do u get these piccies Amber ??? Is there a link ??? Thanks*


I think Amber's talking about the preview pictures from the BBC website. The Jake/Chrissie ones are usually posted in here, and the Jake ones in the Jake thread. Just go back a few pages and they should be floating around.  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Chrisse and Jake workng behind the bar and his little encoureging comments were soo sweet! Crnt wait for them going public tomorrow

----------


## Babe14

I hope Jake gets to sing his song to Chrissie before things kick off between Mo/Kat, if Alfie sings his song and Jake's about too and it happens thenI will be mad!

Jake looked absolutely divine behind the bar, he's were he belongs..well there is Builder Jake too..

He was adorable again last night "Sweetheart" concern that Chrissie was upset and the poster awwww..bless

----------


## eastenders mad

what is Jake singing to chrisse?

----------


## Tamzi

I am sorry but I don't want Jake to sing. It seems to me to be a tiny bit cheesy! Thats just my opinion. The kiss is better

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

maybe he sings and thats when chrissie decides to go public!

----------


## angelblue

He does plan to sing to her but before he gets an chance the kat/molfie start to kick off   :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> He does plan to sing to her but before he gets an chance the kat/molfie start to kick off


Well, isn't that just typical!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I wanted to see Jake sing!!  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I am sorry but I don't want Jake to sing. It seems to me to be a tiny bit cheesy! Thats just my opinion. The kiss is better


I agree. Plus the kiss is Chrissie-initiated, so to me it means more. I don't know why.

----------


## JustJodi

Oh come on girls,, aren't you curious to see if Jakeyboy can sing.. sure the kiss would be awesome , but lets see if Jakey is multi talented ??????/ :Searchme:   :Clap:

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh come on girls,, aren't you curious to see if Jakeyboy can sing.. sure the kiss would be awesome , but lets see if Jakey is multi talented ??????/


He can draw, what more do you want?   :Lol:  


Jake and Chrissie go public tonight,   :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

vewwwwwy funny BK  LOL  hey he can pull a pint too  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Exactly! Poor guy, everyone's expecting him to pull a song and dance routine out of his hat.   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

*What ever Jakey does this evening will be entertaining  .. Just hope the MO/KAT/ALFIE/BILLY thing does not over shadow the event,, however we are waiting for the dumb  story line to end so i am going to grit my teeth and bear it *

----------


## BlackKat

> vewwwwwy funny BK  LOL  hey he can pull a pint too


Did we actually see him pull a pint in last nights episode? I don't think we did -- he used the till though!   :Lol:   He might have pulled a pint in the club sometime though. See, he's a man of many talents. ;)

----------


## BlackKat

> *What ever Jakey does this evening will be entertaining  .. Just hope the MO/KAT/ALFIE/BILLY thing does not over shadow the event,, however we are waiting for the dumb  story line to end so i am going to grit my teeth and bear it *



I'm not sure Jake does much tonight apart from get eaten by Chrissie. (not literally of course, but it really does look like it.)   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

Ahhhhh yes and he wears a t shirt quite well,,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Ponder:  See he even has fashion sense  :Lol:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

I wonder what other talents he has   :Stick Out Tongue:  I guess only Chrisse will know...... lol!


Woooooooo im looking forward to tonight if the bloody alfie/mo/kat/billy stuff spoils there moments i will be rather annoyed!

----------


## ***Virgo***

thats was a good eppy..quite a few scenes of jakissie!

----------


## BlackKat

> They'd be so cute in the Vic -- we've only got about 7-9 weeks of them left so I want lots of Jakissie. I want to see them waking up together and *having breakfast together*  and arguing about what to have for tea.



^See, see, the EE writers love me.   :Lol:  I even mentioned ages ago (before Jake left) that we hadn't seen that leather jacket in a while, and it magically appeared when he came back. (*Knows this is probably just coincidence. Doesn't care*   :Lol:  )

Aw, they were so cute tonight.   :Wub:

----------


## Amber

Awwww! I loved that! I liked it when they kissed and then Chrissie said something like, "As if you hadn't guessed already!" Or something along those lines anyway. That was so sweet  :Wub:

----------


## Amber

> ^See, see, the EE writers love me.   I even mentioned ages ago (before Jake left) that we hadn't seen that leather jacket in a while, and it magically appeared when he came back. (*Knows this is probably just coincidence. Doesn't care*   )
> 
> Aw, they were so cute tonight.


Agreed  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Now I just have to get them to do the daddy theory, and then I'll know they love me.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## hayley

> Now I just have to get them to do the daddy theory, and then I'll know they love me.


That would be good!

----------


## hayley

> ^See, see, the EE writers love me.   I even mentioned ages ago (before Jake left) that we hadn't seen that leather jacket in a while, and it magically appeared when he came back. (*Knows this is probably just coincidence. Doesn't care*   )
> 
> Aw, they were so cute tonight.


we havent seen his scarf for a while yet either! But then that probably because its not winter!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Aww how sweet where they tonight! Was loving Chrissie tonight especially whe she told everyone to leave it out! Was suprised that people made no comment about them though!!

----------


## squarelady

> we havent seen his scarf for a while yet either! But then that probably because its not winter!


What that scarf that was attached to his kneck whether he was indoors or outdoors for the first week and a half! I hope it comes back this winter, he looked lovely in it but I'm quite fine with the shirts and the shorts for now!   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

I loved the way Jakey and Chrissie looked at one another after she introduced the Karaoke, Jakey was so proud.  I loved his cheeky grin after Chrissie kissed him before she eventually ravished him and who can blame her.  I'm loving the way Jake is being all protective towards her, as soon as someone starts with her he jumps right in...awww *Lush*

----------


## emma_strange

I was suprised Pauline didnt comment!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i love the little quick shot of them when kat and alfie were singing and she came up to him really close it was only split second but it was adorable!! Was also loving the way jack was soo proud of her!!

Im just desperatly waiting the i love you, am hoping it comes next week after peggy is soo horrible to chrissie!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Looks like there's no Jakissie on Monday.  :Sad:  
Jake's not in any of the preview pictures and Chrissie is just in these two:

----------


## kirsty_g

> i love the little quick shot of them when kat and alfie were singing and she came up to him really close it was only split second but it was adorable!! Was also loving the way jack was soo proud of her!!
> 
> Im just desperatly waiting the i love you, am hoping it comes next week after peggy is soo horrible to chrissie!!


and me

----------


## JustJodi

> Looks like there's no Jakissie on Monday.  
> Jake's not in any of the preview pictures and Chrissie is just in these two:


*who is the guy at the table with Dennis Chrissie and Sharon ??? Funeral director ??? I mean there isn't much to bury is there ??? wow DENNIS IS BACK  *

----------


## BlackKat

Preview pics for Tuesday 20th:

 



 :Smile:

----------


## squillyfer

> Looks like there's no Jakissie on Monday.  
> Jake's not in any of the preview pictures and Chrissie is just in these two:


No but lots of chrissie on tuesday and some jake too

----------


## sarahwelford

Just cause they not in preview pics does nt mean they are not in the episode

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> *who is the guy at the table with Dennis Chrissie and Sharon ??? Funeral director ??? I mean there isn't much to bury is there ??? wow DENNIS IS BACK  *


I'm sure I recognise him from somewhere. My first thought was that it was the police releasing the body or something, but I guess it could be a funeral director.  :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

> I'm sure I recognise him from somewhere. My first thought was that it was the police releasing the body or something, but I guess it could be a funeral director.



it will be the police as they tell chrissie they can realise den's body for burial!

----------


## Amber

Just thought I'd show you lot what's on the EE website incase you hadn't already seen it and..


I left the part where it says, "make Jake's day with a new look for Chrissie". I couldn't resist!

----------


## hayley

> What that scarf that was attached to his kneck whether he was indoors or outdoors for the first week and a half! I hope it comes back this winter, he looked lovely in it but I'm quite fine with the shirts and the shorts for now!


Yep thats the one!!

Things are looking good for tues 20th! (i dont mean the scarf i mean jakissie! lol!)

----------


## hayley

aaaaaaaaaaaawww amber thats really sweet! Glad you posted it! I'm now about to pop on the website!

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

When does Jake find out Chrissie murdered Den? I hope it won't scare him off.

----------


## sarahwelford

i am not 100 % but in the soap magazines it says who does chrissie confess to and these soap mags are due out on tuesday

----------


## BlackKat

According to the POS, I think he finds out Monday 3rd - Tuesday 4th. It could be talking about something else, but I don't see what else it could be and it matches up with the magazine spoiler.  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awww lots of jake n chrisse in the spoilers i hope he doesnt leave her on her own!!

----------


## BlackKat

> awww lots of jake n chrisse in the spoilers i hope he doesnt leave her on her own!!


He's talking to her Thursday which is a good sign. And besides, you can't blame him for being shocked and wanting time to get his head around it.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

true but i thought that he'd already kind of knew, or maybe he thought she was hiding something else!! At least he is there encouragine her on thursday though!! I wonder what her plans her? Surely this isnt her leaving yet isit?

----------


## sarahwelford

i know jake must need some time i mean finding out your girlfriend murder her husband i bet jake is scared.
But maybe in the end he does come round because remember what happened the night chrissie murdered den Jake was watching jonny murder andy

----------


## hayley

> true but i thought that he'd already kind of knew, or maybe he thought she was hiding something else!! At least he is there encouragine her on thursday though!! I wonder what her plans her? Surely this isnt her leaving yet isit?


I thought he must have guessed!

But obviously not!

----------


## Amber

FYI - Chrissie Watts Revealed is on Thursday, BBC3 at 8pm  :Smile:

----------


## hayley

> FYI - Chrissie Watts Revealed is on Thursday, BBC3 at 8pm


cool- might tune in!

----------


## eastenders mad

really cool i will have to tape it cause i am out.
I hope it is going to be good

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Preview pictures for Thurs:
<<<Just before the funeral!!

----------


## Amber

Thanks for that  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Looks good, can't wait to see it.

----------


## squillyfer

There are quite a few where chrissie is crying too and it looks like someone else is there but you cant tell who it is

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Im suprised that Sharon wanted to move back in especially when she knows that Chrisse and Jake are seeing each other she will hardly wanna see them two all ove each other in a morning of jake coming out of her bedroom each day!!

----------


## squillyfer

I know if sharon and dennis move in chrissie and jake wont be able to have sleep overs  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i think they still should!!! lol If Sahron wants to move back in then she has to accept that Chrisse and Jake are togther whether she like it or not!!

----------


## squillyfer

Yeah but chrissie is still playing the grieving widow to a degree and besides its pretty obvious that dennis and jake wouldnt exactly be the best of friends

----------


## BlackKat

I think Sharon just wanted to move back in so she has the chance of catching Jake in the shower,   :Lol:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

true but its Sharons choice to move back in so she has to accept whether she likes it or not!!

Chrisse looked gutted she really didnt want Sharon to move back in now she has to put up her act in the pub and in her own home!

----------


## hayley

> I think Sharon just wanted to move back in so she has the chance of catching Jake in the shower,


well i'd move in if i could see that!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

hehe me to!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Im suprised that Sharon wanted to move back in especially when she knows that Chrisse and Jake are seeing each other she will hardly wanna see them two all ove each other in a morning of jake coming out of her bedroom each day!!


Maybe Sharon wants to move into the pub again so that she can keep an eye on Jake and Chrissie and make sure that they don't get too close too soon?  :Searchme:

----------


## eastenders mad

could be could be.

----------


## BlackKat

In the mags this week, Jake does find out the truth.   :EEK!:   :Cheer:  I'll do the scans if anyone wants them - there's some great pictures.

----------


## BlackKat

*All About Soap*

  

*Soaplife*

 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Thanks they are great  :Thumbsup: .

----------


## Keating's babe

Yep, thanks for those.  Aw poor Jake.   :Wub:

----------


## squillyfer

Poor both of them I really dont want chrissie to leave why cant they stay together and just be happy because honestly whatever he does after she's gone its never going to be the same again

----------


## ***Virgo***

thank you sooo much blackat they're great!!!!

----------


## Emma-Lou

I can't wait for this,i feel sorry for both of them and i am going to miss Chrissie when she leaves.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

me2!!!!! ill be gutted!!! Felt sorry for her tonight the net is closing in sround her now isnt it!!

----------


## hayley

thanks blackkat!

Oh poor jakissie not long left of them now!!!

Do they stay together now jake knows the truth?

----------


## sarahwelford

i think they do stay together cause i think jake tried to help chrissie flee the country and i think he goes with her

----------


## squillyfer

some good pics of chrissie for friday one has jake in i think

----------


## hayley

aaaaaaww! they look so sweet! cant wait!

----------


## sarahwelford

the first one is of jake asking chrissie did she kill den

----------


## squillyfer

It cant be i thought we had at least a week to wait for that

----------


## sarahwelford

well the clip was shown on gmtv 

This is the script from it

Jake : The whole time the coffin was here you did nt look at it once Sharon did she even touched it once

Chrissie : I am squeamish of coffins

Jake : But then you had to cause you as lying on top of it and your expression

Chrissie : My expression what

Jake : Did you do it? Did you kill Den?

----------


## BlackKat

I think he does ask her on Friday, but she either denies it or avoids the question -- one of the magazine articles says he's worried because she hasn't actually said that she *didn't* kill Den. And then the Monday or Tuesday after FranceWeek, he finds out.

This FranceWeek is totally stupid -- we're supposed to believe that for an entire week Peggy does nothing, Chrissie does nothing, Jake does nothing, Sharon and Dennis do nothing -- obviously nothing will happen back in Walford that week that's of any importance cos we'd have to see it on screen. So smack bang in the middle of their biggest storyline this year, everybody apparently sits on their arses for a week.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## squillyfer

I know its gonna totally ruin it cos they've built up the tension and then this france week is just gonna make it all fizzle out and then theyre gonna have to go straight back into the whole thing with chrissie and its going to spoil it

----------


## hayley

I no i totall agree with you blackkat and squillyfer!
Who on earth thought it would be a good idea?!?! 
I'm dreading it and i am in love with eastenders!!

----------


## sarahwelford

i am sure they could of done like two episodes in france and then thursday fridays back on the sqaure or even combined the sqaure and france stuff

----------


## hayley

> i am sure they could of done like two episodes in france and then thursday fridays back on the sqaure or even combined the sqaure and france stuff


that would have been a better idea!

----------


## sarahwelford

yes it would maybe some of the cast needed a holiday so thay thought maybe we should go to france

----------


## hayley

> yes it would maybe some of the cast needed a holiday so thay thought maybe we should go to france



 :Smile:  !

----------


## sarahwelford

How good was tonights the alarm bells are ringing in jakes head about chrissie.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Poor chrissie that slap was mega hard!!

----------


## sarahwelford

that hard it knocked her on top of her husbands coffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I felt really sorry for Chrissie at the end!  :Sad:  
I noticed that she couldn't bring herself to deny Peggy's accusations.

----------


## sarahwelford

thats true and i think thats what makes jake ask her in tonights episode did she kill den

----------


## brenda1971

I think that it is about time that Jake woke up and smelt the coffee about chrissie.Also is jake staying in the programme or leaving again

----------


## sarahwelford

jake is staying in the programme which means either chrissie leaves without him or gets arrested for dens murder.
I think the alarm bells have started to ring now after last nights episode and he asks her tonight did she kill den so

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Omg he asked her i knew it was going to happen but he asked her.... lol!

Go chrisse 2nyte she totaly wiped that smile off peggys face. Jonny Allen is right she is a very clever lady, at no point did she insult Sam or Peggy to win her battle like Peggy was doing about Chrisse. Chrisse used clever manipulation to win the people in the pub over!!!! yay go chrissie!!

----------


## sarahwelford

I agree peggys face was a picture after chrissie had said her piece and then she just started shouting seems no one belives peggy.
And jake asking her i think if dot had not gone upstairs she would of confessed tonight

----------


## BlackKat

Radio Times descriptions for the week:

*Monday 3rd* 
Jake's suspicions about Chrissie increase, while Rosie is shocked that Dawn might not stick around.

*Tuesday 4th*
Chrissie faces losing Jake and Alfie is nervous on the day of Nana's hospital tests.

*Thursday 6th*
Sharon and Dennis return to the Square, but can Jake stop Chrissie from confessing? 

*Friday*
Peggy's desperate to stop Chrissie from selling the Vic. Romance is in the air for Pauline and Joe.



The episode where he finds out better be a virtual two-hander -- they can't shove it in between a load of other crap. My theory is that he finds out the end of Monday's episode but doesn't stick around to let her explain, and then on Tuesday once she's tracked him down she explains what happened.

----------


## ***Virgo***

ooooo sounds good..

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Does Jake know that Chrissie killed den then?

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Oooo id love a Jake n Chrisse 2hander, weve had enough Kat and Alfie 2 handers so why not let these to! they could definatly pull it off, what would make it even more perfect would be for Sarah Phelps to have written the episode! I really really hope she has done Chrisses exit, although i think she will have done, they normaly give her all the huge eps to do thank god!!

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think the reveal is going to be a two-hander, cos the episode descriptions mention other people, but they better be the main focus of the episodes.

I'd love to get a proper two-hander between them before Chrissie leaves though.   :Wub:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

No me neither, maybe the episode before the one she leaves in would be a good time for a two hander between her n jake!

----------


## sarahwelford

yes a twon hander with these would be brilliant they work so so well together.
Th spoilers sound good aswell

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Sounds interesting - they had better give it the attention it deserves!
Fingers crossed for a two-hander with Jake and Chrissie before she leaves!!  :Cheer:

----------


## sarahwelford

yes i enjoyed the episode when it was jake and chrissie in the pub on salsa night in scarletts

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Me too, but they kept flicking to Keith and Patrick.  :Angry:  I was like, go back to Jake and Chrissie, we don't need to hear about random words!  :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford

yes it ws so good there chemistry just oozes out of the screen,
I loved it when 

jake : Bottle champaigne
Chrissie : Cold?
Jake : As ice i have met this woman

she looked really upset

----------


## BlackKat

This weeks Inside Soap.  :Smile: 

 

Seriously cannot wait for next week,   :Cheer:  And according to one of the TV mags, Jake tells Chrissie about seeing Andy get killed.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Yeah i read that two!

and Chrissie is the only person who he's ever loved and thats why he comes back to her! How sweet! Theres a full page article of them in TV Choice and they got the cover yay!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I can't wait - they're finally opening up to each other!!  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

I love the bit where Joel says they both go doolally for a few episodes,   :Lol:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

He also tells her about Andy, awwwww its going to be soooo sad when they get torn apart and she leaves which eva way itl be!!!

Im gunna have to tape all next weeks eps and watch em at the weekend as im out everynight! Grrrr! lol

----------


## BlackKat

I think they're exaggerating the Jake packing his bags thing though. "Jake packs his bags -- again. That's all he does. Pack his bags. He always packs his bags when things go wrong." Er...once. He's left once. And it's not like he did it because he was throwing a tantrum, it was a matter of Danny's life.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hayley

> He also tells her about Andy, awwwww its going to be soooo sad when they get torn apart and she leaves which eva way itl be!!!
> 
> Im gunna have to tape all next weeks eps and watch em at the weekend as im out everynight! Grrrr! lol


Why not just waych the omnibus?

----------


## ***Virgo***

Ooooo that looks great!! Thanks for psoting Black Kat!!!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

> Why not just waych the omnibus?


Cos im back at Uni that week and wont have 2hours on sunday afternoon to sit and watch it, so ill have to watch it in bits n bobs whenever i get time!!

----------


## hayley

> Cos im back at Uni that week and wont have 2hours on sunday afternoon to sit and watch it, so ill have to watch it in bits n bobs whenever i get time!!


oh right, lol!

----------


## eastenders mad

i read in the best yesterday that Chrisse craks up and leaves  to confess to the police that she killed Den but before she goes she leaves a note on the bar saying Sorry.
Jake finds it and then goes looking for Chrisse which he finds and then she confess she killed Den. Then Jake confess he witness Jonny killing Andy.

----------


## BlackKat

Preview Pics October 3rd:

----------


## BlackKat

Preview Pics October 4th:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Thanks for those Kat - Jake and Chrissie look so upset in the Tuesday ones.  :Sad:  
I can't wait - looks like a really good episode.
And is it me, or is Chrissie's hair look wet or something in the last picture?  :Searchme:

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Her hair is wet there, I have curly hair and it goes like that when wet

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ooooh thanks for the pics how exciting and how many shows theres gunna be lots of them this week yay!!

----------


## BlackKat

Thursday pics. Lots of them again.   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

Thursday continued:

 

 

 




Do you think we might get 'I love you's from them next week? *hopes so*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Oooh!! Lots of pics for Thursday!!   :Cheer:  Looks like they are in most of that episode - I can't wait! 
I think the 'I love you's can't be too far away!!  :Wub:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah the Thursday ones looks that they are really truely are in love.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Ooooooh how exciting!! In one of the magazines i read it says 'After Jake tells Chrisse he loves her.....' so hopefully!!!!

Thanks for posting them!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Ooooooh how exciting!! In one of the magazines i read it says 'After Jake tells Chrisse he loves her.....' so hopefully!!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting them!!


Yay! Oh, I hope they do say it.   :Wub:  


Can't wait - only two more episodes of this France crap to go.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

Just quoting Inside soap for ya'll but specially Kat
'Funding this great Escape proves a huge stumbling block for walfords answer to Bonnie and Clyde'
Thought you might like it! ^^

----------


## BlackKat

> Just quoting Inside soap for ya'll but specially Kat
> 'Funding this great Escape proves a huge stumbling block for walfords answer to Bonnie and Clyde'
> Thought you might like it! ^^


I saw that! LMAO at it,   :Lol:  Just imagine...driving down a dusty road...blacked out number plates, hair blowing in the breeze, the sound of sirens behind them. So adorable.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awww i can picture it now!!! Ino i wish they swapped the france crap with next week then i would have seen the eps at real time rather than having over a week to wait!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

In Heat, in the bit about Thursday's ep, it says



> Aah, bless. Jake and Chrissie have finally declared their love for each other.


So they must have said it by then!!  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks for posting.   :Cheer:  Can you scan the Heat review in, or is that all it says about them?

----------


## eastenders mad

> Yay! Oh, I hope they do say it.   
> 
> 
> Can't wait - only two more episodes of this France crap to go.


Well said about the France eposides i can't stand them either. The sooner they go back to Walford the better.   :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

Thanks for the pics (I'm a bit late  :Stick Out Tongue: ) 

I think they will say "I love you" next week. Perhaps at the police station  :Wub:  It just makes sense for them to say it  :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Thanks for posting.   Can you scan the Heat review in, or is that all it says about them?


Sorry, I don't have a scanner  :Sad:  , but I can type them up.

*Tuesday*

Oh Chrissie, could you be in more of a muddle if you tried? Your life is becoming as tangled as your hair before its daily dose of anti-frizz serum. And no one even cares - Stacey's blackmailing you, Peggy's after your blood and gorgeous Jake can't stand the sight of you now he knows you lied to him. Oh, and you're a murdering conniving cow. Never mind, best go to the cop shop and confess all, eh?

*Thursday*

Aah, bless. Jake and Chrissie have finally declared their love for each other. Bad timing, though, because it's surely only a matter of time before the Square know that it was her what done Dirty Den in. And with Peggy on her case like a peroxide pitbull every second she gets, it's all too much for Chrissie. She's having recurring nightmares involving slimy old gits in leather jackets and dog-shaped doorstops, and can't even look at herself in the mirror. Thank heavens for dreamy Jake, then (sorry Nige, we've got to get in practice for when you leave). He's there to soothe Chrissie's fevered brow and run his hands through her lovely curls. And it helps no end that he saw Johnny push Andy The Rubbish Gangster - oh how we've missed writing those words - off a flyover. Because that means he can be blackmailed into buying the Vic and  - hey presto! - provide an instant escape plan from Walford for Chrissie and Jake. Yeah, right. 

So Jake blackmails Johnny into buying the Vic!!!!  :EEK!:  

Sorry if there any mistakes - I just typed it really quickly.

----------


## BlackKat

He blackmails him?!   :EEK!:  Go Jake!


Thanks for typing it up.   :Wub:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> He blackmails him?!   Go Jake!
> 
> 
> Thanks for typing it up.


Thats ok, its no problem.
I was shocked at Jake too - he really is Chrissie's knight in shining armour!!  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

They just showed a clip on This Morning of Chrissie confessing -- from the Tuesday ep. So sad.

Jake's huddled down by the front door (in the Moons house), and Chrissie's sat on the stairs. She says that her, Zoe and Sam were in on it together and they just wanted to get back at Den, but never planned it. And then they all agreed to stick together, but when Sam incovered the body "well what did she expect, she's as guilty as me." Jake says, "So what are you saying Sam did do it." And Chrissie starts crying and says it was her.

 :Sad:

----------


## sarahwelford

She says there is only one person who killed den

----------


## sarahwelford

she is a brilliant actress tracey ann and i am going to be so sad to see her go

----------


## squillyfer

Dont forget TAO is on friday night with Jonathan Ross tonight should be good

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

ooo yeah thanks for the reminder

----------


## eastenders mad

http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tao1ws.jpg

I can't believe chrissie with straight she looks alot better those curls were to long.

----------


## sarahwelford

i wonder what her hair will be like tonight on FNWJR.
She looks good what ever style

----------


## sarahwelford

This is the script from the clip shown on this morning

Chrissie : Me sam and zoe we wanted revenge it was nt meant to end up like that

Jake : Right

Chrissie : We all promised to stick together sam found the body she is more guilty than me

Jake : So sam did it

Chrissie : There is only one person who killed den and thats me

I may of got some of it wrong but its along those lines

----------


## BlackKat

I recorded it, so I got the transcript from rewatching it:

*Chrissie:* Me, Sam and Zoe. We were all in on it. We just wanted to make him pay, yâknow. We never planned it. And when it happened, we all swore that weâd cover for each other, and then Sam goes and smashes the Vic up like that, I mean what did she expect, sheâs as guilty as I am.
*Jake:* So what are you saying, Sam did do it?
*Chrissie:* No. Thereâs only one person who murdered Den. And that was me. It was me. (starts crying)

----------


## sarahwelford

was nt far of just added a few of my own bits in.
This must be where jake walks of cause there is a pic of chrissie crying.
And in magazines it says jake does not comfort her

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think he walks off, there's a pic of her leaving the house and Jake's kinda touching her face. I think she goes back to the Vic because he won't comfort her so she thinks he doesn't care or something.   :Searchme:

----------


## sarahwelford

i thought the pic of him touching her face was when she came in.
Saying that we have never seen chrissie and jake together in the moon house

----------


## BlackKat

From the preview pics it looks more like she just barges in:

 

^I think this is the scene of when he touches her face, and it's after the pictures of the talk on the stairs.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Awww it will be soo sad! Im looking forward to seeing them togther on the moon stairs, Weve never really seen them togther in the moon house always the Vic!!! I hope Nana n Alfie dont barge in and ruin the scene!!

----------


## squillyfer

This pic is sooo cute she looks so happy why cant they just stay like this  :Wub:

----------


## Amber

I know *sigh* Thank God Jake realises he loves Chrissie  :Wub:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Oooo check out the preview on the EE website! It looks exciting stuf!!! That preview of Jake n Chrisse is better than the whole weeks worth of eps weve had to put up wiuth this week!!

----------


## Amber

Awww! Poor Jake!  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

Just watched the preview clip on the EE website, i wish i hadn't because u need more now, awwww  jakey, aww chrissie!! Tis touching stuff!

----------


## BlackKat

*is totally not watching the preview clip again and again and again. No sir.*   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Damnit, I need more now!



...*and again*   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

Yeh i need more now, the EE clip is not long enough needs next weeks eppi's now!

----------


## squillyfer

aww it looks so good its making want the weekend to go super fast so it can be monday...and i hate mondays lol

----------


## BlackKat

EastEnders are evil. They made us go a week without them, and now we have to last the weekend. Evil evil people.   :Lol:

----------


## Blondie

How have you guys seen the preview clip? When I click on Monday's preview clip, Friday's still comes up! It usually does that for me though, is it just my computer or something?

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## squillyfer

instead of following the link from the episodes page click coming up and follow that link stead thats what i had to do

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Oooo i wish Tracy had talked about Chrisse and Jake on JR! BUt at least we know shes not leaving by black cab!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

she is funny when she said she hoped they had a present in the post for her

----------


## sarahwelford

This is the transcript from the prview clip for monday

Jake is sat on the couch and chrissie is sat at the side

Chrissie : Darling what is up with you today have i said some thing to you

Jake : I have asked you outright

Chrissie : Asked me outright what

Jake : If you did it?

Chrissie :  if i did what

Jake : What you think

Chrissie : Is that what this is about  i have told you

Jake : No you have Not you have announcent it to a pub full of people You have never once looked me in the eye and told me your innocent

Chrissie : Did nt think i had to

Jake : Well maybe i need to hear it

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Next week looks soo exciting! I bet we will appriciate it even more after putting up with this weeks terrible episodes and lack of Chrisse and Jake!!

----------


## sarahwelford

yes i cannot wait i will be counting the hpurs down till the episode starts i have not even watched this weeks eps

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i can't really wait at least it will be alot better than this france week one.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Oooooo exciting  :Big Grin:

----------


## ***Virgo***

looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hayley

I cantt wait either!!!

----------


## Amber

I was just on the EastEnders website and I thought, "I'll look at the episode summary from when Jake and Chrissie first kissed." So I did and I saw this:
It's Chrissie's birthday and Jake's organised a bash at Scarlet. She's chuffed when he calls over to escort her to the party. *There's obvious sexual tension as he zips up her dress.*  :Wub: 

I remember it so clearly and it was so sweet  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, her surprise party was great. Loved it when she found out who planned it. "Thank you." "My pleasure."   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> Aw, her surprise party was great. Loved it when she found out who planned it. "Thank you." "My pleasure."


Aw Yeh, that was lovely  :Wub:  Their First Kiss!!!!Awwwwwwwww

----------


## ***Virgo***

Ill never forget that moment!

----------


## BlackKat

"Not bad." "Not too shabby yourself."   :Wub:  


It's Monday!  :Cheer:   :Cheer:  Jakissie tonight,   :Thumbsup:

----------


## ***Virgo***

yayay!!!!

----------


## squillyfer

YEY its today i dont know why im so happy he's showing he doesnt trust her and she thinks about lying so its not exactly great but the truths coming out and it makes for great viewing AWWW i love jakissie  :Wub:   :Heart:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I'm sooooo happy that after the disaster France week,we finally get to see the lovely Jakissie Again!!
Am counting the minutes untill EastEnders:24 Minutes!!

----------


## Amber

Oh my gosh!

He said it! He said 'I love you' and twice! I loved all of the happy Jakissie bits  :Wub: 

I was kind of shocked at the end when he grabbed her  :EEK!: 
Poor Jake! Poor Chrissie!

----------


## squillyfer

I know he said I love you it was so sweet i really want to hear it from her now

----------


## BlackKat

He said it! Twice. And then he said it with the past tense at the end,   :Sad:  

I was shocked when he grabbed her too -- that was kinda of rough,   :Sad:  And it was kinda out of nowhere because he was just saying that it didn't make sense and then all of a sudden he snapped and grabbed her,   :EEK!:  

Aw, poor both of them.   :Crying:

----------


## squillyfer

quote from ee website

*Seeing her upset, he apologises and assures her that he loves her.*

Awwwww

----------


## Amber

> I was shocked when he grabbed her too -- that was kinda of rough,   And it was kinda out of nowhere because he was just saying that it didn't make sense and then all of a sudden he snapped and grabbed her,


This is going to sound silly but it made me jump!  :Lol:  

I was just so shocked at Jake, I mean it is understandable why he grabbed her like that, but this is Jake Wouldn't-Hurt-A-Hair-On-Chrissie's-Head Moon we're talking about!

----------


## Layne

Top eppi though! I mean god , jake was a little scary actually! Especially when he grabbed her! But yeh the i love you was nice but then he yeh when he said it in the past tense" Can't wait for tomorrow now!

God why didn't chrissie just tell him the truth it would of been better than lying and letting him hear by standing on the stairs! x

----------


## BlackKat

I'm wondering if they were trying to show something with the violence, cos he had a violent dad, and Danny was unstable...wonder if it runs in the family. Cos he's usually so gentle with her, and I get why he's angry, but at the same time...  :Searchme:

----------


## _lil_hunni

Yea that mademe jump too 4 some reason when jake grabbed her! Poor chrissie so much to deal with and so many people ganging up on her :Sad:  I really liked that episode there was so much unexpected stuff I didnt know was gonna happen.

----------


## Blondie

I was really shocked when he grabbed her so hard. Tomorrows preview clip looks brilliant, more angry Jake, more shoving. God he really is scary when he's angry! I thought tonight's was just really well written all round, fantastic episode  :Clap:  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

*watched the preview clip*...*is even more worried about angry Jake*

He does it again, angry but pretty calm then just snaps.   :Sad:

----------


## Amber

> *watched the preview clip*...*is even more worried about angry Jake*
> 
> He does it again, angry but pretty calm then just snaps.


I know. Everything has just, well, slapped him in the face. 

"Now, I *loved* you and you lied to me. You killed Den didn't you? Didn't you?" Aww I go all tearful when I think about that  :Crying:

----------


## _lil_hunni

:Sad:  ohh i wish i cud see the clip it wont work.

----------


## Blondie

I can't wait for their heart to hearts this week, it'll bring the return of the loving Jake we all want to see! It is a little random though, I don't remember seeing him snap like that at anyone before. Brilliant episode though. Ohh and aside from Jake's outbursts, what about Chrissie's drinking? Something she vowed never to do if I remember correctly, 'I'll never crawl inside a bottle like Angie did, never', or something along those lines. Look where she is now!  :EEK!:  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Transcript of the preview clip if anyone can't see it:

Moon house - Jake's in the kitchen, zipping his bag up. Chrissie comes in through the backdoor.

C - What's going on? Why wouldn't you answer the door? (Jake blanks her, goes through to the hall) Jake, where are you going?

J - I need to be on my own for a while.

C - No, no way, no way. Not til you let me explain what's happened. It's not what you think it is.

J - (can't really tell what he says here so it might be a bit wrong) Then why didn't you want to tell me.

C - I don't know. I was...I was scared that you wouldn't understand, I was trying to protect you.

J - Protect yourself more like.

C - No, I...

J - (snaps again - I _think_ he hits the wall) LIAR! (it's pretty scary, and from the look on Chrissie's face I think she's scared too.)

----------


## Tamzi

Brilliant episode. Loads of Jakissie. Scary Jake! Kind of like him when he's harsh. I think it does run in the family partly. Can't wait for more tomorrow
xxx

----------


## littlemo

It sounds like Chrissie is still trying to talk herself out of it in tomorrows episode. How thick does she think Jake is? I know they make it up eventually, and everything is revealed, but she is so stupid to think she can lie to him and get away with it. 

Jake may be infuriated with her lies, but I don't think he's a violent person. Danny is quite crazy, but again I don't think he's the kind of person to hit a woman. Alfie did hit Kat once but he isn't somebody who loses his temper easily. So all in all I don't think the Moons are a violent family. You couldn't compare them to the Mitchells.

----------


## sarahwelford

i think jake got angry because she made it out to be such a big deal earlier when he asked and then he apologised bought her the gorg dress.
Then he asked her again and said you either trust me or you dont and she lied again

----------


## littlemo

> i think jake got angry because she made it out to be such a big deal earlier when he asked and then he apologised bought her the gorg dress.
> Then he asked her again and said you either trust me or you dont and she lied again


Yes Chrissie seems incapable of telling the truth. She'll probably be denying it on her death bed! Even when they've got evidence, maybe even a tape recording of her confession, planted by the Mitchells. 

I really do hope though that she has a chance to confess privately to Sharon and Dennis before everything kicks off, she owes them that. Chrissie is not doing herself any favours, any chance that Sharon and Dennis would have forgiven her has gone well and truly out of the window. Maybe if she'd sat them down at the start and told them it was self defence and that she was scared of what Den was capable of, possibly they would have been a bit more forgiving, but now everything is totally ruined.

----------


## sarahwelford

but even know chrissie hit den the first blow would of added to him dieing yes chrissie hit him again but he must of had a head injury from the first hit.

----------


## littlemo

> but even know chrissie hit den the first blow would of added to him dieing yes chrissie hit him again but he must of had a head injury from the first hit.


Yes he probably did, although we can't really say if he would have died from it. Den seemed to think he was going to though, his last words were 'you'll never get the Vic, Sharon will get it before I let you get your hands on it', 

What he thought he was going to do about it, from the beyond the grave I don't know, but it seemed that he wouldn't be there in the near future. Otherwise there would be no question over the Vic, he would have had it for as long as he lived. And he would never have left it.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Awww Chrisse and Jake!!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!

----------


## sarahwelford

last nights epsidoe was so sweet when he bought her that dress and the i love you

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it was sweet them been all loved up. tonight it won't be like that it will be shouting at each other.

----------


## sarahwelford

yes they will but in the end jake will realise his love for chrissie is to strong.
I liked it when she was o about him moving in

He said yes you can make an anoncment at rosie's party thats what you normally do

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

I wish that Chrisse has said it back tho, it would of been even sweeter! They reall are the best couple in soap atm!!

----------


## sarahwelford

i think she does say it back on thursdays episode cause i read in heat on the episode discussion bit now that chrissie and jake have exchanged i love yous

----------


## BlackKat

October 7th pictures

 

 

 

 

No Jakissie *sulk* But I'm sure they'll have a scene in somewhere.

In All About Soap this week, Jake punches Billy - apparently there's a huge fight.   :EEK!:  And in Soaplife, apparently Jake and Chrissie get really stressed out and start arguing.   :Sad:  I can do scans if anyone wants them?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> In All About Soap this week, Jake punches Billy - apparently there's a huge fight.   And in Soaplife, apparently Jake and Chrissie get really stressed out and start arguing.   I can do scans if anyone wants them?


Jake punches Billy  :EEK!:  - I thought he was too cool and calm for that, Billy must do something to really wind him up. And Jakissie fighting is not good.  :Thumbsdown:  
Scans would be good if its not too much trouble, Kat.  :Smile:  Its fine if you can't be bothered.

----------


## BlackKat

It's no problem,  :Smile: 

*All About Soap*

 


*Soaplife*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Thanks for those Kat!  :Smile:  
 :EEK!:  I can't believe Dennis overhears everything about Andy and Den's murders. I think this storyline could get very confusing though, with everyone trying to keep one above everyone else. 
And it doesn't look good for Chrissie getting away with it!  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

It is very confusing -- almost everyone's involved in it! And it's got all these subplots, like Ruby and Johnny, and lots of different relationships like Jake and Chrissie, Sharon and Dennis, which it's affecting as well.

----------


## Florijo

It is good how they have managed to bring so many characters into the story. It started off with just Chrissie, Sam and Zoe, then Sharon and Dennis when they came back, then Kat got involved when Zoe told her, then Stacey, then Peggy and Billy, and now Jake, Johnny and Ruby. And of course we can add Phil and Grant soon as well.

However it does leave me slightly worried as to what the writers will do with all these characters (the ones that are not leaving) after this story finishes as this is THE major story of 2005 and involves so many characters. I hope they have stories for next year as Easties is getting back into form and I would hate it if it went down again after the Den murder story has ended.

----------


## angelblue

I think it sounds great cant believe dennis hears an about andys murder i wonder what he will do it sounds great though   :Smile:  

The chrissie and jake thing sounds great too he really loves her he just wants to protect her awwww 

Everything sound great cant wait bring it on   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## squillyfer

That all sounds great it should all make great viewing and I'm going to miss chrissie so much when she's gone and we still dont know what happens to jake when she leaves. Is he in any of the airport pictures?
 I'm worried about what will happen when this is all over too. I mean I think we can assume that in some form or another this will bubble on till new year, long after chrissie's departure but then what. How can ee possibly top this and not fall into the trap of repetition as they threatened to before.

 I think we can all say that killing Den Watts was one of the best moves in twenty years for ee we have not been dissapointed

----------


## BlackKat

There was an article on the web a few days ago that said Jake was staying even after Chrissie's gone. In one of the airport pictures (can't remember which mag they were in but Blondie scanned them in.) Jake's there, being held by the arm by a copper.

There was also a filming spoiler posted on DS last week I think, that said Joel had been filming at a prison, and at a bar near the prison.


Can't wait until tonight   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> That all sounds great it should all make great viewing and I'm going to miss chrissie so much when she's gone and we still dont know what happens to jake when she leaves. Is he in any of the airport pictures?


He isn't in any of the ones where Chrissie is caught by the police, so I think he might make a run for it, so doesn't get charged for helping her escape.

EDIT: I haven't seen those pictures, my theory must be wrong.

----------


## eastenders mad

there was one in the sun magazine 2 weeks ago i think when Sharon finds out a punches Chrisse then the police are their to arrest Chrisse. Thats the only airport pic i have seen.

----------


## Blondie

Here's those pictures from TV Quick



It's all hotting up now isn't it! As you all said, there's so many people involved now. I can't believe Peggy throws rotten tomatoes at Chrissie! She's so foul, I really can't stand the way she trots about like she owns the place. Poor Chrissie and Jake though, arguing under all the pressure. They should be making the most of their time together!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Oh it all sounds sooooooo exciting!!
I really can't wait,it's gonna be great,EastEnders at its Best!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

Looks great thanx for posting!

----------


## squillyfer

I cant wait!!! Its all going to be so sad and yet so exciting at the same time I wont know whether to jump around or cry so in the end I'll probably settle for screaming nonsense at the tv LOL  :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford

i am so so sad that tracey ann is leaving she is one of the best actresses

----------


## BlackKat

She loves him. She said it. They've both said it.

And he said it again, back to present tense, like it should be.


Cos there's no getting away from it.   :Wub:   :Wub:  

 :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

> She loves him. She said it. They've both said it.


I know! I think I screamed just a little too loudly when she said it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Look! A whole page and more on Jake & Chrissie:







Jake said it again  :Wub:  that's 4 times between them  :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

Aw the 'I loves you's' are lovely!!!!  When he stroked her face at the door  :Wub: 

A whole Jake and Chrissie page!!! Well now that is a first!!!!

Got to wait till thursday now *sulks*

----------


## BlackKat

They should say it at least once an episode each.   :Lol:

----------


## Amber

Yeah  :Lol: 

If only!

----------


## squillyfer

They love each other it was one of the best episodes of the year  :Smile:  im so annoyed because I'm going to miss thursdays (stupid school parents evening)

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Aaaaw!!  :Wub:   I loved this episode. The 'I love you's were great and while I knew that Jake wouldn't actually leave, I didn't know how he would decide to stay. Bless Dot for helping him do the right thing!  :Bow:  
Can't wait for Thursday now, to see Jake persuading Chrissie not to confess!  :Big Grin:

----------


## _lil_hunni

That was a great episode :Smile: ,awwww poor chrissie glad jake is bein loyal though,more fab acting from tracy-ann, cant wait to see what happens on thursday! 

btw Has any1 tried the clip of thursday on the ee website?Is it working or it just my pc i downloaded realplayer but it still wont work :Sad:

----------


## crazygirl

ok im sick of jake and chrissie i wish jake would leave and chrissie would get off with dennis

----------


## BlackKat

I loved the Dot and Jake scene -- especially as at first Jake was just like "...What?" and didn't have a clue what she was going on about,   :Lol:

----------


## lil baby tash

urm may i ask has anyone seen the preveiw clip for thursday i cant see it on my comp so please if you have tell me what happens i gotta go in a bit so heres a thanx for who post if you do???????
tasha x x

----------


## squillyfer

The preview clip is even better than yesterdays chrissie is running towars the police station and jake is chasing after her trying to stop her confessing

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I've seen it!! Run, Jake, run!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

> The preview clip is even better than yesterdays chrissie is running towars the police station and jake is chasing after her trying to stop her confessing


I tried to stop myself from watching it and acidently clicked on the preview button!

Looks good, and jakey running!!!! hehe

Not obvious though! You should not shout things like that outside the police station!!!

isn't Chrissie drunk though well kinda hasn;t she been drinking that is why she goes?

----------


## squillyfer

its good isnt it now im really annoyed about mising thursdays eppi maybe mum can go to parents evening on her own and i can stay home and watch ee (not likely lol)

----------


## _lil_hunni

lol ohh it sounds really good :Smile:  I sooo wanna see it now.I hate my computer!!!! I cant believe realplayer has messed up already i only got it last nite :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

> I tried to stop myself from watching it and acidently clicked on the preview button!
> 
> Looks good, and jakey running!!!! hehe
> 
> Not obvious though! You should not shout things like that outside the police station!!!


Yes in soaps people are always shouting about things that are supposed to be a secret, and Eastenders is the worst for it. For example: Little Mo and Alfie hugging and kissing in the square, how many people could have seen that before Billy happened to be passing?! 

It's like people have eyes and ears you know!  

Although it sounds like in this case, Chrissie is all set to confess, so she wouldn't mind who heard, but still she doesn't want it Chinese whispered all over the square. However I know she doesn't go to the police and nobody else finds out for now, so I suppose nobody hears, which is very lucky!

----------


## BlackKat

I love how everyone's calling Jake Chrissie's bloke - like Mo today, and on the EE webby: An attack of conscience causes Chrissie to come clean to her man. I'm very easily pleased, lol.   :Lol:

----------


## lil baby tash

oh my god i want real player i need it my mummy wont let me down load it on this comp i must when i get the internet on the comp in my room i want to see it sounds fantabulous RUN JAKEY RUN GET CHRISSIE..........................................  ........
tasha x x

----------


## eastenders mad

aww bless when Jake went to see Chrisse at the end she looked so scary.
I wonder how he is going to stop Chrissie.

----------


## BlackKat

*October 11th Preview Pictures*

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Grrr i havnt seen last nights episode gotta wait till sunday to catch the repeat its killing me it really is lol!!

----------


## angelblue

oh thoses preview clips look great   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## hayley

> oh thoses preview clips look great


yeh they do!

----------


## sarahwelford

looks like dennis is on his stepmums case,

----------


## CrazyLea

chrissie and jake are beginning to annoy me.. yeah i like there characters.... but seperate... together there like as boring as watching paint dry...... my personal opinion

----------


## Debs

> chrissie and jake are beginning to annoy me.. yeah i like there characters.... but seperate... together there like as boring as watching paint dry...... my personal opinion


yeah at first it was really nice all their flirtattion but now i am bored

----------


## sarahwelford

i must admitt i was a little let down by the confessing episode i thought we would of seen chrissie go over what happened that night with jake

----------


## sarahwelford

i think its because when they was nt together as a couple they had that chemistry and then she would be on the verge of telling him she killed den and now she has told him

----------


## laura xx

I thought Tracy and Joel were amazing in that eppy, they work together really well.

----------


## sarahwelford

> I thought Tracy and Joel were amazing in that eppy, they work together really well.


I agree and i think tracy ann is an outstanding actress i just expected there to be a bit more you know her telling him what happened with them getting sharn back and stuff.
But suppose if she had told him everything than maybe he would of left her

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I agree and i think tracy ann is an outstanding actress i just expected there to be a bit more you know her telling him what happened with them getting sharn back and stuff.
> But suppose if she had told him everything than maybe he would of left her


 
I don't think that he would have left her if she told the whole story,Because then he would have known what happenned exactly,and know why Chrissie exactly killed him.
It was really self defence,so i think that if he heard the whole story he would have understood more.

----------


## BlackKat

I think she might have told him the whole story - we just didn't see it. Obviously by the fact that they kept moving places there we didn't see every second of the conversation. While I would have liked to have seen it, I suppose they were thinking 'Well, the audience already knows all this, they won't want to basically hear a rehash of it.'

Obviously if it comes out he doesn't know about Sharon, then I'm wrong, lol, but yeah, I think she did tell him.

----------


## _lil_hunni

I agree, im not sure that episode was so well written maybe, I think the confession should have had more detail so jake wouldve understood more and we would have understand chrissies side aswell.

I dont mind chrissie and jake as a couple now because chrissie of all thats happened :Sad:  I think jake is what chrissie needs at this time but in the long run I think she would get bored with Jake.

----------


## BlackKat

*October 13th*

 

 

 

 

 



^I think that's them arguing, probably because Chrissie's bollocksed the deal with Johnny up,   :Sad:

----------


## angelblue

They look great   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

> *October 13th*
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
>  
> ...



Just seen these over at NHO, I don't like them arguing!!
thanks for those honey yey still alot of jake and chrissie! x

----------


## alkalinetrio

just seen a picture in magazine of jake attacking billy

----------


## ***Virgo***

oooooooooooooo

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Todays episde with them in was gooooood  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

They said it again! Both of them,   :Big Grin:  

And Jakey wants kids with her,   :Cheer:  And I'm stuck between cheering cos it's cute, and cursing because I know that they aren't going to get there.   :Sad:  

*thinks happy thoughts*

Loved it!

----------


## littlemo

> They said it again! Both of them,   
> 
> And Jakey wants kids with her,   And I'm stuck between cheering cos it's cute, and cursing because I know that they aren't going to get there.   
> 
> *thinks happy thoughts*
> 
> Loved it!


You never know they might have children in the future. Chrissie may come back and Jake's not going anywhere, so it's a possibility.

----------


## _lil_hunni

Awww :Sad:  Why does chrissie mess the deal with jonny up??? Does jonny still buy the vic in the end?

----------


## BlackKat

> Awww Why does chrissie mess the deal with jonny up??? Does jonny still buy the vic in the end?


Peggy's annoying Chrissie so Chrissie demands Johnny sort it out. Johnny says why should I, and Chrissie tells him she knows about Andy. Johnny counters that with him knowing about Den and says that the deals off.

----------


## littlemo

Peggy will end up with the Vic. It's only a matter of time. I'm really looking forward to the Mitchells being behind the bar again! At the moment Chrissie is saying I will never do business with a Mitchell, just like Sam was saying I'll never do business with a Watts. It's funny how things change when your desperate isn't it?! lol.

If it's a choice between staying and going to prison or handing the Vic over to Peggy, I know what i'd choose!

----------


## squillyfer

I dont think chrissie will have any other option but to sell to the mitchells she doesnt want to and it will make her look guilty as hell but after her del with johnny falls through if she wants to leave its the only thing she can do

----------


## littlemo

> I dont think chrissie will have any other option but to sell to the mitchells she doesnt want to and it will make her look guilty as hell but after her del with johnny falls through if she wants to leave its the only thing she can do


That's right! The tables have been turned. And Chrissie is going to realise soon enough, that you don't mess with the Mitchells and get away with it!

----------


## _lil_hunni

Well I still hope she does get away with it,I hope she burns down the vic too! You don't mess with chrissie watts and get away with it :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford

i loved how tonight at the end she is back to her shemeing self telling jake what to do

----------


## _lil_hunni

Yea I liked that too it was my favourite bit :Smile: I love how many different emotions she went through in that episode, shes a brilliant character.

----------


## sarahwelford

she is one of the best actress i think in soap and she should get some awards at the soap awards

----------


## _lil_hunni

Yea shes definately an outstanding actress, I hope she gets more recognition at the awards shes made a great contribution this year :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

I really really enjoyed all the Jake and Chrissie in tonight's Episode!!
I thought that it was soooo cute,when Chrissie phoned Jake,to tell him she loved him,and didn't want to lose him,and he had tears in his eyes,Awwwwwwwww........

----------


## sarahwelford

they are such a great couple i really enjoy there scenes.
The preview looks fun peggy spouting on about chrissie being the murder and looks like chrissie snaps and goes for peggy

----------


## Layne

Jakey wants Chrissie's babies!!!!!  :Wub:

----------


## squillyfer

> Jakey wants Chrissie's babies!!!!!


I know that was like the cutiest thing ever and its all she ever wanted :Crying:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Jakey wants Chrissie's babies!!!!!


Yeah,i know that was soooooooo Cute!!
I think they would make great parents,oooooohhhhh.......... it's such a shame that we will never be able to see that,as Chrissie is leaving!!

----------


## squillyfer

> .......... it's such a shame that we will never be able to see that,as Chrissie is leaving!!


I know its soo sad chrissie would be a really good mum and jake would be so protective of his kids and can you imagine how cute the kids would look

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,i mean a combination of the fitttttt Jake,and the gorgeous Chrissie!!
I hope that Chrissie will come back someday,as they said the door has been left open for Tracy-Ann,but can't see it happenning anytime soon after she leaves,because if she has to go to prison for Den Watts's murder,then she won't be out of prison for a very very long time!!

----------


## BlackKat

I thought the Jake and Johnny scenes were great.   :Cheer:  And thank you, thank you, thank you for the psychiatric nurse comment, because I much as I love Jake/Chrissie and as much as I think they do genuinely care about/love each other, I think Jake does have serious issues when it comes to looking after people -- and I think this is part of the reason Jake is _so_ attached to Chrissie. I think the feelings were there before, but basically he's looking for a substitute Danny. I think he does need to take care of people, and I think it's probably a learned behaviour due to him having to look after and practically raise Danny. As much as people say that Chrissie is 'using' Jake because she needs a normal relationship and emotional support, I think Jake is 'using' Chrissie in the same way -- subconsciously, building on genuine feelings but there all the same. And if EE actually explore this, I will love it even more. I love Jake/Chrissie, but I love them because I think it's an interesting dynamic with him needing to take care of someone, and her needing someone to take care of her, which makes it more than cute guy/cute girl.

----------


## Amber

Wow! We haven't been talking for over a week! I think it's a record!  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Wow! We haven't been talking for over a week! I think it's a record!


*Guess there are too many other threads going on about those two...*

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

it seems a bit daft that chrisse and jakes storyline has been totally dropped at the mo i know theres only so much to see but stiill

----------


## sarahwelford

i agree its like even if we just see them in the pub and stuff or have an explanation as to why they are not around

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

surely everythings not all fine and stuff, they should at least still be in the back ground of episodes

----------


## squillyfer

I know where was she tonight still I'm not complaining maybe they're just trying to drag it out so she's on screen for as long as possible

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think they're in it all this week -- they aren't on the cast list in the Radio Times.   :Sad:

----------


## eastenders mad

well they need a break after the storyline they have been doing.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Omg a full week without chrisse n jake dont think il cope

----------


## BlackKat

Preview Pictures for October 24th

 

Well, it's better than none I suppose.


But spoilers are out for the 7th - 11th November, and this picture came with them:

 


^Looks like they're at the airport. Chrissie can't go yet. She has to stay!   :Sad:

----------


## Layne

> Preview Pictures for October 24th
> 
>  
> 
> Well, it's better than none I suppose.
> 
> 
> But spoilers are out for the 7th - 11th November, and this picture came with them:
> 
> ...



How gorgeous is that 2nd pic!!!!!!

I don't want her to go, it won't be the same without her!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

*That was a great photo.. you can see passports and airplane tickets,, obviously this is when they are sneaking off.. its gonna be a good...*

----------


## Tamzi

That is a great pic. I don't want Chrissie to leave.
xxx

----------


## Debs

does she actually get away? do we know yet??

----------


## Tamzi

I don't think she does. The police catch her and Jake at the airport, but we don't quite know what happens. Pretty sure she gets arrested and sent down
xxx

----------


## lil baby tash

thanks for the faith in chrissie......(sarcasm i believe this is called)LOL

----------


## BlackKat

I think unless they've been filming top secret alternative endings, she'll get caught -- Sharon definitely finds out that she's guilty, and there's the pics of Sharon punching Chrissie at the airport (I still hope Chrissie turns round and punches Sharon back,   :Lol:  )

Plus from the latest spoilers: *Chrissie wakes up and realises that this may be the place where she will be staying for a long while.* 

I doubt it'd be voiced so depressingly if she wakes up in Argentina next to a topless Jake.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I doubt it'd be voiced so depressingly if she wakes up in Argentina next to a topless Jake.


Well I certainly wouldn't be voicing it depressingly!!
When I read the spoilers, my first thought was prison as well - looks like Chrissie will get set down. If it is a secret ending, they've done a very good job of keeping it under wraps!!!

----------


## squillyfer

At least we know she doesnt die thats some concelation i suppose

----------


## BlackKat

*Tuesday 25th*


*Thursday 27th*

----------


## JustJodi

*whoaaaaaa the first pix would have had me poopin down both legs Grant looks menacing.. the second one you can see the wheels turning in Chrissies head..*

*Looks like we are in for an edge of our seat week*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Chrissie looks absolutely petrified in that first pic, and I don't blame her - Grant must really have it in for her!!
Next week should be really exciting!!

----------


## Amber

Bloody hell! Grant looks so evil and scary and Chrissie just looks really frightened  :EEK!: 

She needs Jake to come and save her  :Smile: 

Ooh! The 500th post  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarahwelford

there is no mention of jake or anything wonder if he is around

----------


## lil baby tash

no he isn't because it sed in a tv mag that jake had gone out or was staying with alfie and nana maybe he find out bout nana

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Chrissie does look scared,but then again she should be,if you've got Phil and Grant after you!!
I absolutely can not wait untill next week!!

----------


## ALISHA_LOPEZ

Grant Is such a Thug  Breaking in the vic late at night and threatning chrissie like that!Always so violent! I see he hasnt matured, but oh well thats what the mitchell brothers are like.

----------


## Debs

yeah always have to fight with people!

----------


## lil baby tash

on the plus side they kick the crap out of evil johnny who hurt peggy by trapping her hand in a door poor peggy she was only trying to save poor ruby from her monster of a father  thats the only time i axcctually like people when she is sticking up for people for the right reasons!!!

----------


## shannisrules

grants no angel but he knows whats right and whats wrongg lol

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

why isnt jake there to protect Chrissie??

----------


## JustJodi

> why isnt jake there to protect Chrissie??


 
*Remember jake knows her secret ... so maybe he is staying outta the way,, who knows with EE*

----------


## Tamzi

> no he isn't because it sed in a tv mag that jake had gone out or was staying with alfie and nana maybe he find out bout nana


He can't have found out about Nana because if he knew that she was dying, I don't think he'd just run off with Chrissie
xxx

----------


## eastenders mad

in the sun free mag it shows the picture of sharon punching Chrissie. Then she gets arrested by the blond policewoman.

But it didn't mention Jake anywhere.

It is going to be screened on the 8th november.

----------


## shannisrules

coll some good scenes coming up!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

grrrrrr how mean was dennis to chrssie tonight. Glad she stuck up for herself though!!

----------


## alkalinetrio

she deserves it she did kill hes dad after all

----------


## Layne

Chrissie offers sex to johnny for Money!

'Black Widow Chrissie Watts offers to bed Johnny Allen in a last desperate Bid to speed up the sale of the Queen Vic'

Taken from the 'Star On Sunday'

Basically Johnny says he may be able to help her if she performs 'Sexual Favours' but then she asks johnny how much he'll pay her for sex and then she comes onto him and 'he throws her out in disgust'.
Jake waits outside the office and chrissie comes out and tells him what happened!

----------


## eastenders mad

wow i can't believe Chrissie would go that far.
Dennis was really horrible last night. You know how he mentioned that his secret i wish he would have mentioned who he killed that would have been good.

----------


## Tamzi

She can't tell Jake that she came onto johnny can she? I mean he wouldn't run away with her after that would he? I am starting to get annoyed with them drawing out Chrissie running away, I actually am looking forward to her getting arrested. I want Jake to move on from her. I am actually stating that Jakissie is starting to annoy me a bit. *Runs off and hides*
xxx

----------


## lil baby tash

U ARE SO LUCKY I DONT KNOW WERE U LIVE GURRRRRRRR!!!!!GETS TORCH AND BASEBALL BAT!!!lol just jokin for once i acctually kind of agree,i wish they would stop dragging the life out the storyline,because by the time they get to her leaving everyone will have gone off and might not be bothered,because they have bored everyone to death i mean why why why would she come onto johnny it like ewwwwwwwwwww i just want her exit to come quickly and the whole johnny she spins a lie pros and gets out of it she always does as much as i love jakissie i want them to get on with the story line  :Crying:

----------


## Tamzi

When Chrissie leaves I want Jake to go back to the way he was at the start. He was just flirting, not very serious, kind of rough. Just more fun I think. I don't like the new Jake who has family lunches and is always hugging and kissing Chrissie etc. He's become more of a family man and I don't like it.
xxx

----------


## Florijo

They have to drag the storyline of Chrissie leaving out because of the fact that Grant has returned and is an important part of her getting found out. Ross Kemp has said that he had a few weeks free to film EastEnders whilst he was filming Ultimate Force, therefore EastEnders had to accommodate this into the timing of the storyline as Ross was only free for those specific weeks.

----------


## Tamzi

I know, but they could have made it a bit interesting. It's a bit of a yawn fest now!
xxx

----------


## Layne

Todays Inside Soap

----------


## Tamzi

Thanks for that. Is there any chance you can post the next page as it said 'turn the page to see how chrissie's web of lies unravel' I think.

----------


## Layne

Yup here ya go

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks for that

----------


## JustJodi

*That was great stuff.. so where is the pix of Sharon slugging Chrissie ???*

----------


## squillyfer

its looking really clear that chrissie really cant wriggle her way out of this now its just too late she should have ran before now but its all too late

----------


## Tamzi

There is no way she can escape now. If I'd been Jake I'd have probably been long gone. Jake shouldn't be letting himself get involved, leave Chrissie to it. EVeryone in the square is going to be pretty mad at him after Chrissie is caught
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I'm going to wait to see how it all plays out before commenting. However, if they play it as Chrissie using Jake then I will be so pissed off, and I hope Jake dumps Chrissie's ass, steals the money from the Vic and runs off to live with Danny in their bachelor pad. And then they can move their bachelor pad to the Square, and then maybe they can give Jake a storyline that is actually about _him_ for once, and not just him reacting to Danny and Chrissie going bat**** crazy.

If they play it as Chrissie loving Jake, but getting increasingly desperate and cornered and just wanting to get away it might be okay.

I'm getting a wee bit nervous though.


Read in a scan of one of the mags that Johnny blackmails Jake into taking his old job back. Anyone else think we'll be seeing Jake going back over to the dark side for a bit once Chrissie's gone. (God, I hope so.)

----------


## Tamzi

I so hope Jake oes to the 'dark side' he is so much better like that. Read my post earlier.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I think so too. I do like the Jakissie scenes...but as a Jake fan, I do kinda want a bigger, darker storyline for him. And I want it to be more about him, than about someone else and him being involved in it. And I think they should either bring Danny back or bring in another member of his family, because it's a bloody goldmine. *goes to resurrect Jake Heaven thread*

Oh, and as a Jake fan if he could never again wear that monstrosity of a shirt that he was wearing tonight, that would be great.

----------


## sarahwelford

I am starting to think chrissie is using jake

----------


## Amber

I do think deep down Chrissie does love Jake, but from the scans I've read she doesn't act like it. 

I agree with you about Jake going to the "dark side". He needs a bigger storyline, perhaps something to do with Phil & Grant.  :Searchme:  

I enjoyed last night's episode up until the point with Chrissie and Grant. I vaguely remember a couple of lines.
Jake: Soon we'll be on a beach somewhere. Me with my six-pack  :Wub: , you and a skimpy bikini.
Chrissie: You'll be suprised.  :Big Grin:  
I know they aren't the exact words but I'm rubbish at remembering lines at one in the morning  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (I was out last night so I watched a tape when I got home  :Smile: )

----------


## BlackKat

I liked last nights scenes as well -- the flirting and the lightheartedness.  :Wub:  Aw, I missed those types of scenes.

----------


## Layne

> Jake: Soon we'll be on a beach somewhere. Me with my six-pack , you and a skimpy bikini.
> Chrissie: You'll be suprised.


yeh it was something along those lines!!!I liked that scene!

----------


## Amber

I've remembered another line  :Smile: 
Jake: If you get rid of those two we could have a dress rehearsal  :Wub: 
^^Something along those lines anyways  :Big Grin: 

*Sob* Why does Chrissie have to almost sleep with Johnny? Why? WHY?! If he kisses her I shall scream!  :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

I'm not worried about the sleeping with Johnny bit -- even though I'm annoyed as hell that they've dragged Chrissie down to this level. I'm worried about the bit in the newspaper report about her only being in it for herself. I'm clinging to the fact that it's a newspaper report with an "insider" saying it, and TAO has said that Chrissie does love Jake.

----------


## Amber

> I'm not worried about the sleeping with Johnny bit -- even though I'm annoyed as hell that they've dragged Chrissie down to this level. I'm worried about the bit in the newspaper report about her only being in it for herself. I'm clinging to the fact that it's a newspaper report with an "insider" saying it, and TAO has said that Chrissie does love Jake.


I'm annoyed by the whole thing but that's just me. I won't believe the newspaper because she does love Jake and she cares about him so she isn't in it for herself. Well that's what I like to think.

I think that Chrissie does feel a little guilty because she looks upset in the pic from inside soap (the one in the top left corner).

*Goes off to watch happy Jakissie scenes..*  :Wub:

----------


## Debs

does she actually sleep with him????  :EEK!:

----------


## Tamzi

I don't think so. She is pathetic if she does
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

No, she doesn't. She agrees to it, Johnny goes along with it, and then turns on her, humiliates her and throws her out.

Because of course, as Den and countless others before her have shown, the character must be degraded before leaving.

At the moment I'm not pissed off at Chrissie, I'm pissed off at the writers. Because I honestly can't see how it fits into things or why it's needed, other than a cheap laugh and ritual humiliation.

----------


## sarahwelford

I agree it is not very chrissie like to agree to go along with some thing like that.
It happend with andy kat and alfie.
And in a way they are just repeating the zoe den storyline he blackmailed her aswell

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

si glad she doesnt . in a way she deserves to be humiliated though after what shes done!

----------


## sarahwelford

She does deserve to pay for murdering den but i dont want her to.
She made me laugh last night when her and jake was in bed and he said

Jake : You must of had some good times here
Chrissie : Well murdering your husband and burying him kind of takes the shine away

----------


## lil baby tash

tee hee them scenes made me laugh with him and her behind the bar "we'll be lying on a beach somewhere,me and my six pack and you in a skimpy bikini"
"you'll be in for a shock"
"yeah so will you" 
ha ha aha aha ha i love jakissie being like that not the whole thingy must keel johnny alen!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it sounds that they are a true couple together.
It is good how they can still have a laugh with what has been going on.

----------


## sarahwelford

yes and how when they was in bed 

Jake : You must oif been happy here once
Chrissie : Well i guess but burying your husband under the cellar takes the shine away

----------


## littlemo

They should definetely be more careful what they say, when Sharon and Dennis are next door.

----------


## sarahwelford

yes never thought about that walls have ears

----------


## lil baby tash

walls have ears?????  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## BlackKat

This is what Radio Times says about the upcoming eps:

*FRIDAY 4 NOVEMBER*
Chrissie feels anxious as the residents grow more suspicious. Stacey's disappearance causes deep concern. 

*MONDAY 7 NOVEMBER*
Johnny has evidence that proves Sam did not kill Den and he uses it to taunt the Mitchells. Chrissie and Jake are desperate to leave the Square but can't until Johnny says so. Ian struggles to keep his anonymity as the new buyer for the Vic.

*TUESDAY 8 NOVEMBER* 
Chrissie and Jake flee from the Square with the Mitchells hot on their tails. Will Chrissie escape the country or will she finally be brought to justice for the murder of Den?

*THURSDAY 10 NOVEMBER*
Ian lays claim to the Vic but Phil and Grant have other plans. Chrissie offers to co-operate with the police in return for a final meeting with Sharon. Peggy hopes Sam will be released from prison so her family can finally be reunited.

----------


## squillyfer

> . Chrissie offers to co-operate with the police in return for a final meeting with Sharon.



Looks like she at least tries to explain herself...or beg for forgiveness or mercy or something at least. Sharon deserves to hear it from Chrissie herself

----------


## Chloe O'brien

so what will happen to jake when chrissy leaves

----------


## BlackKat

He's staying in the show. If you mean storyline wise? -- no idea.   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> He's staying in the show. If you mean storyline wise? -- no idea.


*he hasn't had much of a story line  as of late has he ??? Wonder what he can do after Chrissie,Nana, Alfie and Kat  ??????? *

----------


## Tamzi

I am actually looking forward to Chrissie being caught. I kind of prefer it than her getting away. It will be more exciting. I wouldn't want to be Jake returning to the square after that
xxx

----------


## Bryan

i have a feeling that chrissie being caught isnt the final twist in the tale? it seems too predictable...maybe she brings sam and zoe down with her?

----------


## _lil_hunni

I want chrissie to get away with it but if she does go down I agree there should definately be a twist otherwise itll be kinda dissapointing I think.

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i so agree Jake Moon Rox!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

I agree too. I don't want Chrissie to leave, but she is, so now I kinda just want to get it over with.   :Lol:  Hopefully we'll get some good Jake/Chrissie scenes after she's arrested - I hope it's Jake that ends it though, cos he did say he wouldn't wait for her.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

all your all turning against Chrissie in here, bless her i still wanther to escape and for jake to go with her only for them to return alone saying that it didnt work out.

----------


## _lil_hunni

hmm Jake is okay I guess he's nice enough but Chrissie is a fabulous character and actress though! Hope Chrissie escapes and goes on the run but says that its not fair on Jake and she doesnt want to drag him even more into the Mess :Smile:  + Jake has to stay because nana moon is dying!

----------


## Tamzi

I want Chrissie to get arrested but escape. That would be quite good as well. I am just looking for the drama factor
xxx

----------


## eastenders mad

> all your all turning against Chrissie in here, bless her i still wanther to escape and for jake to go with her only for them to return alone saying that it didnt work out.


Can i say i am not i really think she great. i don't want her to go down i want her to escape and live with Jake.

----------


## Kim

> Can i say i am not i really think she great. i don't want her to go down i want her to escape and live with Jake.


Same here  :Smile:

----------


## princss

but if she escapes she could never be able to come back

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe the 'twist' is that she is arrested for the murder, but then she charges Sharon with assault for hitting her at the airport. And Grant for breaking and entering. And Dennis for...um...something else. And soon the entire Square is behind bars,   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> Maybe the 'twist' is that she is arrested for the murder, but then she charges Sharon with assault for hitting her at the airport. And Grant for breaking and entering. And Dennis for...um...something else. And soon the entire Square is behind bars,



 :Lol:  wouldn't put it past them!

----------


## BlackKat

BBC are being mean and not putting the preview pics up until the day the episode airs.

But I did find this pic for Friday:



 :Sad:  He just looks so shut down and resigned.   :Crying:  I think this might be where Johnny blackmails him into taking his job back,   :Searchme: 


ImageShack is playing up a bit. If it doesn't show up try refreshing it a few times, it should come up.  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

They wont put the pictures up  :Sad:  What is that picture for?
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

It's the picture they put on the homepage. Like they've got Chrissie up there now.

----------


## BlackKat

*Inside Soap*
 

 



Lots more scans to come!

----------


## BlackKat

*Inside Soap continued*

----------


## BlackKat

*All About Soap*

----------


## BlackKat

*Soaplife*



  

 


I think that's the lot,  :Big Grin:

----------


## lil baby tash

awwwwww NOOOOOOOOOOOOO chrissie!!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

*Black Kat  thanks so much posting those photos ,, I honestly envy  guys over there cos you all are able to get those neat magazines,.,I always get excited when i see the scanned photos,, thanks so much again*

----------


## JustJodi

> awwwwww NOOOOOOOOOOOOO chrissie!!!!!


 
 :Cheer:   :Moonie:  THEY FINALLY CATCH THE MURDERESS :Cheer:   :Moonie:  
*love the photo of Sharon slugging Chrissie !!!!! Can't wait till I actually see this scene,, its about time !!!!!!!*

----------


## Tamzi

There are so many things on Chrissie  in the nagazines. Thanks for posting BlackKat. It's goodbye Chrissie then
xxx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awww its soo sad this, i really wanted her to get away. Maybe we get to see her in the following week or summat in jail talkeing to Jake cos there was rumours that Jake was seen filming at a Prision and a bar!! so fingers crossed.

----------


## Emma-Lou

There is so much i will need to try get all the magazines.Thanks for posting

----------


## BlackKat

Well the preview for the next issue of All About Soap indicates Chrissie will be in it.   :Searchme:  I hope they don't drag it out to long once she's been caught -- yeah, I want more scenes, but at the same time I want her to go out with a bang. Not an explosive scene at the airport, and then 50-odd scenes of her in prison.

----------


## Layne

'And while jake says his farewells' Thursday12th From AAS!

Does that mean to chrissie or to everyone?

----------


## Tamzi

It would clear up rumors if it is a final farewell. Like the fact that it is a short stay reprieve. Also about how he wasn't at the funeral. It would be hard for him to stay after all the Chrissie stuff. We'll have to see. There has been no mentions of Joel leaving. Plus Tracey-Ann said she'd had phonecalls from Joel saying it was weird without her on set.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

There are pics of him at the funeral. And Joel is still filming.

I'd say he's planning to leave, but then doesn't. It looks like he ends up with the money from the sale of the Vic (that Ian gives Chrissie), and then it somehow gets thrown out?   :Searchme:  Maybe he's planning to leave with that, but then obviously can't. It also says Alfie can't cope with Nana's illness on his own much longer - maybe he tells Jake so Jake decides to stay.

----------


## Layne

Okie well as long as its chrisie he is saying goodbye to, not the square!

----------


## lil baby tash

OMG this is so sad :'( i meen they can't both leave what will we do:'(

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

EE will definatly not be thge same without our favourite couple.

----------


## lil baby tash

TRUE so true !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

Just to let you know that Tracey Ann Obermann is on Paul o Grady show at 5pm itv tomorrow

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

damn ive got a rehersal thing then. Thanks for the info tho!

----------


## Layne

> Just to let you know that Tracey Ann Obermann is on Paul o Grady show at 5pm itv tomorrow


yep ta for telling us all debs, i was just gonna post it myself!!! She will be fab on it! I love paul and i love Tracy-ann yey!!!x

----------


## Amber

> damn ive got a rehersal thing then. Thanks for the info tho!


You could always record it  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

true lol infact think i will try

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i cant believe this thread is soo dead with only days to go till the end of Chrisse and jake forever. Its sooo sad, we spent so long wishing them togther and now its all over practically. Good news is that apparently we get to see more of Chrisse after this week, even tough she is arrested this week its not the last we see of her.

----------


## lil baby tash

im too mortified to say anything:'(NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JAKISSIE DON'T GO!!!!

----------


## Tamzi

I think it will be interesting when Chrissie goes down, more dramatic. I have managed to ;et go of Jakissie now hence the name change. It does seem so annoying how long we tried to get them together and it's over. Oh well
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I liked the morning scene with them today -- although is it just me or did Jake roll his eyes a little when she hugged him at the end? Wasn't exactly an "I love you too," look whatever it was,   :Lol:  

And I liked the first scene with Jake and Johnny. Liked Jake taking a few seconds to calm down (don't know why, just did) and I liked the "Not again," because   :Sad:  poor Jakey.

----------


## lil baby tash

will jakissie ever be happy? im so confuseled!!!CAN'T WAIT for tommorrow yet i can im so messed up what will happen is it her last day or is not i do't know do you?!*points at you*

----------


## sarahwelford

its not her last day she is also in it on thursday.
Tina baker said on gmtv its not the last we see of her

----------


## Tamzi

> 'And while jake says his farewells' Thursday12th From AAS!
> 
> Does that mean to chrissie or to everyone?


I have just read Tv choice and it says Jake leaves. Looks like Jake's left the square
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

He is at Nana's funeral though and still filming at Elstree. So either he ends up not leaving, or he comes back.

----------


## Tamzi

All I know is it says that Jake leaves, but just before that his bag of money egts chucked out and Darren finds it. Maybe he comes back for Nana then leaves
xxx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awwwwwwwwwwww tonight is the night pooor Chrisse!!!!!! At least its not the last we see of her. Rob Gittins is the writer if anyones interested really wishing it was sarah phelps especially as she hasnt been around for agess. They must be saving her for something else.

----------


## BlackKat

Sarah Phelps is writing the Remembrance Day ep on Friday. Rob Gittins is also writing Thursdays. (I think he also wrote the two eps about Den's funeral)

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Sarah phelps definatly writes the emotional episode the best by far! As this isnt Chrisses exit, amean we all know now that her getting arrested this week isnt the last we see of her, maybe she will write hr actual final episode.

----------


## squillyfer

Yeah I agree sarah phelps would have been nice but she has written christmas and new year so we have that to look forward to

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

U all seen the new spoilers! Jake is still standing by Chrisse up untill these spoilers at least!! Bless him, im still hoping she gets off on a technicality it would be such an amazing twist or she escapes or anything so that shes not left rotting in jail shes way to good for that.

----------


## lil baby tash

YUP OHHHHHHH i can't wait roll on december!

----------


## Florijo

I wonder what happens with Jake. Surely he must be charged with aiding and abetting a criminal. There is no way he would not face some charges.

----------


## lil baby tash

well he could just say that he never knew she killed den and thought she was inoccent so he decided to get her away from all the grief ppl were giving her!

----------


## Florijo

Yeah, but the police saw the tape when Chrissie and Jake were talking so they know he knew she killed Den.

----------


## lollymay

he will get done for something

----------


## lil baby tash

wow never thought about that woopsie!

----------


## eastenders mad

of course he will get something because he was helping Chrissie all the way.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless Jake he's standing by Chrissie!! Im really going to miss Chrissie over the next few weeks it wont be the same without her! Instead we have to put up with peggy in every single scene.

----------


## lil baby tash

yeah tis as it shoudl be chrissie waking up in a cell set me off i was sobbing all the way through!

----------


## squillyfer

Jake cant be charged with anything because the police never questioned him, he hasnt lied to them and he wasnt obliged to share his information. When questioned about going on the run with her he can just say that as far as he was concerned they were going on a nice little holiday

----------


## sarahwelford

well if jake was to get done for what he did maybe he would have to share the information chrissie told him about sam and zoe also being there

----------


## Florijo

> Jake cant be charged with anything because the police never questioned him, he hasnt lied to them and he wasnt obliged to share his information. When questioned about going on the run with her he can just say that as far as he was concerned they were going on a nice little holiday


Well, they _should_ have questioned Jake. Correct me if I am mistaken but I thought it was against the law to conceal a crime and not report it. The police know Jake knew about Den's murder because they have seen him and Chrissie talking about it on the tape.

----------


## BlackKat

Jake said he'd had to give a statement, and then they'd let him go. Alfie did ask whether Jake would be in any trouble and Jake said he didn't care, but didn't actually say if he would or not.

I don't think he will be though. Yes, he should be. But then so should Zoe, Kat and Stacey.

----------


## Jada-GDR

*i guess this is it for chrissie and jake then from the way he talked in thursday's ep he didn't seem to care any more

love your banner by the way BlackCat*  :Big Grin:

----------


## sarahwelford

he did nt seem to care he said he would wait for her and he needed to get away and he would go and see her if they would let him.
And chrissie is back the first week in december from the spoilers and jake goes to visit her

----------


## lil baby tash

so hmmmmmm jakissie is not dead after all hmmmm tis great its all good!!

----------


## BlackKat

Radio Times summary for December 5th has Jake proposing to Chrissie. Other spoilers for that week indicate that Chrissie is going to make a last effort to get of prison (I'm assuming this means she'll be working on her case, not digging through the floor with a spoon). Also on December 6th Radio Times says "Jake goes looking for trouble." Press Office spoilers say that on the Friday Chrissie tells Jake her decision -- I'm assuming this will be to do with the proposal.

Should know more when next weeks mags come out, and also when Radio Times puts up summaries for the Thursday and Friday.

 :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> Radio Times summary for December 5th has Jake proposing to Chrissie. Other spoilers for that week indicate that Chrissie is going to make a last effort to get of prison (I'm assuming this means she'll be working on her case, not digging through the floor with a spoon). Also on December 6th Radio Times says "Jake goes looking for trouble." Press Office spoilers say that on the Friday Chrissie tells Jake her decision -- I'm assuming this will be to do with the proposal.
> 
> Should know more when next weeks mags come out, and also when Radio Times puts up summaries for the Thursday and Friday.


Sounds great :Smile:

----------


## hayley

> Radio Times summary for December 5th has Jake proposing to Chrissie. Other spoilers for that week indicate that Chrissie is going to make a last effort to get of prison (I'm assuming this means she'll be working on her case, not digging through the floor with a spoon). Also on December 6th Radio Times says "Jake goes looking for trouble." Press Office spoilers say that on the Friday Chrissie tells Jake her decision -- I'm assuming this will be to do with the proposal.
> 
> Should know more when next weeks mags come out, and also when Radio Times puts up summaries for the Thursday and Friday.


YAY!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

OMG as if he proposes i really hope she says yes and gets out of prison Chrissie so deserves a happy ending!! I have a terrible feeling she will say no, go get on with your life tho!! such a shame!!

----------


## eastenders mad

i think she will say yes but have doubts. Cause she could be in  prison for a long time and Jake might find someone else. Which i hope he doesn't.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> OMG as if he proposes i really hope she says yes and gets out of prison Chrissie so deserves a happy ending!! I have a terrible feeling she will say no, go get on with your life tho!! such a shame!!


I've got a feeling she will say that too,but i really really agree with you,she does deserve a good ending!!

----------


## Amber

Oh my god! *Is shaking like a leaf* I can't believe it! He proposes! *Screams with delight* I'm so happy! I've got tears in my eyes!  :Wub:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

It feels like sooooo long since weve seen Chrissie!!

----------


## BlackKat

*Monday 5 December*
Janine's murder trial begins. Pat's ready for anything - except Frank. Jake proposes to Chrissie. Stacey is shocked by her mum's mental state.

*Tuesday 6th December*
Frank's devastated to hear about Janine, but finds comfort in Pat. Stacey gives her mum hope. Jake goes looking for trouble. 

*Thursday 8th December*
Frank confronts Pat and the sparks fly. Chrissie finally loses it. Stacey's upset by a revelation about her mum.

*Friday 9th December*
Jean resolves to make things right, leaving Stacey devastated. Chrissie accepts her fate. Pat faces Laura's mum, but will she testify?

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Sounds good thanks for posting  :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Sounds like a great week,can't wait!!

----------


## Emma-Lou

Sounds good can't wait

----------


## hayley

found out from tv quick (i think) the new one, that chrisie DOES accept jakes proposal but thwn she finds out jake has lost her bail money and she tells him to leave FOREVER! and that is the last time we see chrissie!
i'm not sure if the new tv quick is out yet but i got it because my grandad prints them!

----------


## Layne

> found out from tv quick (i think) the new one, that chrisie DOES accept jakes proposal but thwn she finds out jake has lost her bail money and she tells him to leave FOREVER! and that is the last time we see chrissie!
> i'm not sure if the new tv quick is out yet but i got it because my grandad prints them!



omg really? I won't of thought chrissie to do that!
I will be buying all the mags on tuesday though! x

----------


## ALISHA_LOPEZ

Aww im gonna miss Chrissie so much. She has a right to be kinda p!ssed off, Jake is so dumb loosing all that money, now she can't get bail!.I read that jake has a 1 night stand with some woman aswell. Stupid Man! Also Chrissy gets in a fight with another cell mate and cuts her eye or something like that! So things dont look too good for her.

----------


## Kim

> found out from tv quick (i think) the new one, that chrisie DOES accept jakes proposal but thwn she finds out jake has lost her bail money and she tells him to leave FOREVER! and that is the last time we see chrissie!
> i'm not sure if the new tv quick is out yet but i got it because my grandad prints them!


Thanks for that, it sounds great.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

i wanted her to accept his propsal get out of jail and go of in the sunset togther, they could have brought jake back by saying it didnt work at least we would have seen them happy the last time we saw her!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah me too

----------


## hayley

> i wanted her to accept his propsal get out of jail and go of in the sunset togther, they could have brought jake back by saying it didnt work at least we would have seen them happy the last time we saw her!


me too!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

CHRISSIEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooo good to see her back!! That scene between her and Jake was great!! Awww i dont want her to leave!!

Everyone heard the news that Tracy confirmed ona radio station that she was coming back next year for chrissies trial!!

----------


## Kim

No I hadn't heard that. That's good then :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> CHRISSIEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooo good to see her back!! That scene between her and Jake was great!! Awww i dont want her to leave!!
> 
> Everyone heard the news that Tracy confirmed ona radio station that she was coming back next year for chrissies trial!!



She has confirmed really???? I didn't know this?!!!! Yey!
I agree was fab seeing her back! Loved her! x

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

apparently..... sccording to someone on DS who said they heard it on radio wales!

----------


## eastenders mad

that will be gret to see her come back for the trial. I wonder what she will get?

----------


## squillyfer

Is friday the last we see of her then

----------


## _lil_hunni

It's not true, she's not coming back, it was an old interview the person on ds heard apparently. Fridays definately the last we see of her I think  :Sad:  I really love her character I wish that she really could return  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

I don't think its 100% definate that she will never return, but almost.

----------


## sarahwelford

She was on richard and judy tponight and never mentioned a return.
And i heard she says she is going to plead guilty so they will not have a trial then will they

----------


## Kim

No they won't have a trial but if Tracy Ann decided to return in 5 years they might have her getting out because she said to her solicitor that she's going to plead self defence. 

Tracy has never said that she will never return has she?

----------


## Layne

> Tracy has never said that she will never return has she?


No i don't think so, she has said in interviews *well along the lines of* 'well you no if the door os being left open then i'd love to return one day' but then again they all say that!

----------


## _lil_hunni

I'm  so annoyed that EE make chrissie plead guilty to murder.It's kinda like shes giving up,and also if she pleads guilty, how could she realistically ever return unless its in at least 10 years time (or however long life sentances are) She could easily pleas self defence which means that she at least has the option to return in a few years I guess. 

Also In an interview tracy ann did in november she said something like,The feeling with herself and the writers was that Chrissie couldn't just hang around the square after killing Den and not be punished, with Chrissie going to jail , if she ever did return she would have paid her dues. She also said that chrissie was an unusual character for EE and it the right circumstances it would be good to bring her back.
 So that means she's not totally against the idea of returning one day.

----------


## leanne27

i think chrissie and janke have run their course now, nobody cares about chrissie anymore and jake is just boring enders made a definate mistake in letting jake come back, he was good at first but now chrissie seems to have sucked the fun and life out of him,  the other night (tues 6th dec) you could tell chrissie was just using him, saying love is not enough she only wanted to mary him when she thought he was getting her out of jail.

----------


## _lil_hunni

I don't really see why Jake had to return tbh but i dont mind him that mcuh.Chrissie's fab though, made such a huge impact in a reletively short time, great actress,storylines + popular character.She's great :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

OMG that scene between Chrisse and jake was absolutly heart breaking, they could have been soo happy and had a family and everything but in the end it was all broken!!

Great use of the end music i guess that signified chrissies exit!! And of course the fabulous sarah phelps wrote Chrissies last ep!!

Farewell Chrisse, the best character to grace the square!!

----------


## squillyfer

bye bye chrissie. That was so sad it was like she finally knew that hurting people wasnt going to make her life any easier and she would never have the family she so desperatly wants

----------


## Layne

> OMG that scene between Chrisse and jake was absolutly heart breaking, they could have been soo happy and had a family and everything but in the end it was all broken!!
> 
> Great use of the end music i guess that signified chrissies exit!! And of course the fabulous sarah phelps wrote Chrissies last ep!!
> 
> Farewell Chrisse, the best character to grace the square!!



Totally agree with everything you said! The ending was for chrissie, and i am so glad that sarah phelps wrote it!
I just think chrissie should of had the duf duf's!

And i missed the end bit, did jake throw the ring onto the Vic roof???


Can't believe chrissie has gone!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Goodbye Chrissie Watts... April 2004 - December 2005   :Crying:  haha I make it sound like she's dead!   :Lol:

----------


## Kim

May 2004 actually lol.

----------


## kayla05

> Totally agree with everything you said! The ending was for chrissie, and i am so glad that sarah phelps wrote it!
> I just think chrissie should of had the duf duf's!
> 
> And i missed the end bit, did jake throw the ring onto the Vic roof???
> 
> 
> Can't believe chrissie has gone!


yeah he through it on the roof, god it was sooooooo sad, im going to miss chrissie, and yes the ending was great!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> May 2004 actually lol.


April Kim   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

I'm guessing this thread will be closed now,   :Sad:   Maybe it could be moved into General so we still have a place to chat about them. Okay, I admit I just don't want to say goodbye to the thread - I've become rather attached to it. Not as much as the Jake thread but still...

----------


## Layne

> April Kim



Twas the 29th April! x

----------


## Emma-Lou

i am going to miss Chrisie last nights episode was great especially the music bit.Chrissie was a great character

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Goodbye Chrissie Watts... April 2004 - December 2005   haha I make it sound like she's dead!


Omg.. is this the end of Chrissie Watts and Jakissie?!  :Crying:  I don't like goodbye's!!  :Crying:

----------

